# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر الاثنين 18/04/2016

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*بعثة المريخ تصل العلمة والفريق يكتفي بمران وحيد بسطيف
وصلت بعثة المريخ الى مدينة العلمة الجزائرية في وقت متأخر من مساء الأحد استعداداً لمواجهة وفاق سطيف الجزائري يوم الثلاثاء في اياب الدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال ونسبة لوصول الفريق متأخراً لمدينة العلمة لم يؤدي الفريق أي مران بل سيكتفي بالمران الرئيس الذي سيؤديه على ملعب 5 مايو الذي سيستضيف المباراة مساء الاثنين يضع من خلاله المدير الفني لوك ايمال لمساته النهائية ويعتمد العناصر التي ستخوض المواجهة.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*اكد انه اخطأ التصرف بافشائه لاسرار النادي تلفزيونيا
وصف رئيس مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال اشرف الكاردنال المدير الفني السابق لنادي الهلال طارق العشري بالمدرب الفاشل واتهمه بالهروب من مهمة رسمية كلفه بها مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال ، وقال الكاردنال في اتصال هاتفي مع الاعلامي المصري خالد الغندور ان العشري اساء لكل الشعب المصري بتصرفه مع ادارة الهلال وافشائه لكل الاسرار التي تربطه بنادي الهلال في قناة فضائية وعلى الهواء مباشرة ، مؤكدا انه لم يتلق اي اخطار منه بترك تدريب الفريق بل انه ذهب الى مصر دون ان يدفع حتى تكاليف الفندق الذي كان يسكن فيه 
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*عماد الطيب : العشري كذب في قناة الحياة .. وأكملنا اتفاقنا مع الروماني صائد البطولات ايلي بلاتشيأكد الأستاذ عماد الطيب الأمين العام لنادي الهلال، في حديث خاص لـ(الموقع الرسمي) ان المصري طارق العشري، قد غادر السودان، والهلال في قلب منافسة الدوري الممتاز، دون اخطار مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال، وذكر عماد الطيب ان مجلس الادارة سرعان ما تدارك الأمر بالاتفاق مع الروماني صائد البطولات ايلي بلاتشي، لشغل وظيفة المدير الفني لفريق الكرة في المرحلة المقبلة.. وقال عماد الطيب: العقد المبرم بين الهلال والعشري يسري لمدة عام، ويحوي شرط جزائي قيمته (20) ألف دولار وملزم للطرفين في حال اخلال احدهما بشروط التعاقد.
وشدد الأمين العام لنادي الهلال، ان مجلس الادارة سيعمل على رفع الأمر للجهات المختصة، لحفظ حقوق الهلال.. وأردف الأمين العام: العشري تحدث لاحدى القنوات المصرية اليوم وقام بنقل معلومة غير صحيحة، متمثلة في اتجاه رئيس نادي الهلال، لشطب كبار لاعبي الفريق، والأمر الذي نود أن نؤكده بأن لاعبي الهلال جميعهم كبار، وان الذين يطلق عليهم كبار اصطلاحا يمثلون العمود الفقري للفريق، ولانقبل المساس بهم أو التشكيك في ولائهم، وهم يمثلون حاضر الهلال ومستقبله باذن الله، كما نؤكد على تماسك الجبهة الداخلية للهلال، والتفاف الجماهير حول فريق الكرة، والذي استعاد عافيته ويسير في طريق الانتصارات، وان المجلس يجدد الثقة في لاعبي فريق الكرة، وجميع مكونات النادي، ويعمل على بسط الاستقرار وعودة روح الفانيلة الزرقاء للحياة الهلالية.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*صباح الخيرات الذعيم ماجد منتصرين بأذن الله

*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*صباح الخيرات الزعيم ماجد وكل الحضور ومنتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أسعد الله صباحك دكتور ماجد و صباح كل الصفوة 
اللهم نصرك المؤزر لمريخ السعد غداً في سطيف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صباحاتك صحة وعافية حبيبنا ماجد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية والعربية :

* إنريكي العاجز يقود برشلونة للسقوط الرابع أمام فالنسيا
* أتلتيكو مدريد يفوز ويشارك برشلونة في صدارة الليغا
* إشبيلية يسقط في فخ التعادل أمام ديبورتيفو لاكورونيا
* آرسنال يواصل فصوله الباردة أمام كريستال بالاس
* ليستر سيتي يرفض الهزيمة ويواصل طريقه نحو اللقب
* ليفربول يتخطى عقبة بورنموث بصعوبة في الدوري الانجليزي
* يوفنتوس يحسم لقب الكالتشيو فلكياً برباعية في باليرمو
* ميلان يستفيق من كبوته على حساب سامبدوريا
* أياكس يحافظ على صدارة الدوري الهولندي رغم التعادل مع أوتريخت
* بوروسيا دورتموند يعبر صدمة ليفربول على حساب هامبورج
* مونبلييه يتغلب على نانت في الدوري الفرنسي
* جانجون يعبر رين بثلاثية في الدوري الفرنسي
* رينجرز يتخطى سيلتك بصعوبة إلى نهائي كأس أسكتلندا
* فنربخشة يهزم مارسين برباعية ويعزز موقعه بالدوري التركي
* فنربخشة يهزم مارسين برباعية ويعزز موقعه بالدوري التركي
* ماريتيمو يسحق جيمارايش في الدوري البرتغالي
* فوز مثير لباكوس دي فيريرا على يونياو ماديرا في الدوري البرتغالي
* جوندوجان يوقع عقدًا لخمس سنوات مع مانشستر سيتي
* برشلونة ينافس ريال مدريد في كلاسيكو البرازيلي بورجيس
* أخيراً.. ميسي يكسر لعنة الهدف 500
* بنزيمة احتياطيًا في قائمة كريستال بالاس أمام أرسنال !
* بيكيه خارج حسابات برشلونة في الجولة المقبلة بسبب الإنذارات
* السعودي محمد نور يعود للملاعب بفضل قرار لجنة الاستئناف
* ويكيبيديا .. وسيلة جماهير ليستر سيتي للإنتقام من حكم لقاء وست هام
* فينجر يشعر بخيبة أمل .. ويبدأ التفكير في المركز الرابع
* سباليتي: لم أتشاجر مع توتي.. وكفانا تضييعاً للوقت
* الاصابة تحرم ايطاليا من خدمات ماركيزيو في يورو 2016
* مانشستر يونايتد يغري إبراهيموفيتش من أجل ضمه
* ماركيزيو: سأعود في أقرب وقت ممكن
* بونوتشي بعد اصابة ماركيزيو: فقدنا شخصية أساسية

===== 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

◄ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 14 :

* هلال الفاشر (-- : --) مريخ كوستي الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

..................................................  .......

◄ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 34 :

* ستوك سيتي (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

..................................................  .......

◄ الدوري البرتغالي - الأسبوع 33 :

* سبورتينغ براغا (-- : --) تونديلا الساعة: 21:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 6

* بنفيكا (-- : --) فيتوريا سيتوبال الساعة: 01:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 6


=========

 ✔ ◄ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس :


◄ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 14 :

* الامل عطبرة (0 : 1) الهلال
* مريخ نيالا (1 : 0) الأهلي عطبرة
* مريخ الفاشر (3 : 1) الرابطة كوستي
* الأهلي الخرطوم (1 : 1) النسور

..................................................  .......

◄ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 34 :

* ليستر سيتي (2 : 2) وست هام يونايتد 
* بورنموث (1 : 2) ليفربول
* آرسنال (1 : 1) كريستال بالاس

..................................................  .......

◄ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 33 :

* أتلتيكو مدريد (3 : 0) غرناطة 
* برشلونة (1 : 2) فالنسيا

..................................................  .......

◄ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 33 :

* أتلانتا (3 : 3) روما 
* يوفنتوس (4 : 0) باليرمو 
* سامبدوريا (0 : 1) ميلان

..................................................  .......

◄ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 30 :

* بوروسيا دورتموند (2 : 0) هامبورج

..................................................  .......

◄ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 32 :

* موناكو (2 : 1) مارسيليا

..................................................  .......

◄ كأس اسكتلندا - نصف النهائي :

* رينجرز (2 : 2) سيلتك
ضربات ترجيحية: (5-4) لرينجرز

=====
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السطايفة يمارسون الحرب النفسية مبكرا

ابدى محي الدين عبد التام رئيس بعثة المريخ للجزائر غضبه من الطريقه التي تعاملت بها ادارة وفاق سطيف مع بعثة المريخ وتعريضها للارهاق والانتظار الطويل بمطار هواري بومدين بالعاصمة الجزائر قبل التوجه الى مدينة قسنطينة ومن ثم مدينة العلمة..حيث ماطلت ادارة سطيف في تغيير موعد الرحلة الداخلية من الساعة السادسة مساء الى الثالثة ظهرا
مضيفا ان المريخ قام باستئجار بص وكان في طريقه للعلمة لكسب الوقت
ولكن ادارة سطيف تعاملت بشكل غريب ولم تمنح المريخ حقه في السفر بطريقته الخاصة
وقال عبد التام ان هذا التصرف الغريب حرم المريخ من اداء تدريبه الاول بالعلمة.
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

السطايفة يمارسون الحرب النفسية مبكرا

ابدى محي الدين عبد التام رئيس بعثة المريخ للجزائر غضبه من الطريقه التي تعاملت بها ادارة وفاق سطيف مع بعثة المريخ وتعريضها للارهاق والانتظار الطويل بمطار هواري بومدين بالعاصمة الجزائر قبل التوجه الى مدينة قسنطينة ومن ثم مدينة العلمة..حيث ماطلت ادارة سطيف في تغيير موعد الرحلة الداخلية من الساعة السادسة مساء الى الثالثة ظهرا
مضيفا ان المريخ قام باستئجار بص وكان في طريقه للعلمة لكسب الوقت
ولكن ادارة سطيف تعاملت بشكل غريب ولم تمنح المريخ حقه في السفر بطريقته الخاصة
وقال عبد التام ان هذا التصرف الغريب حرم المريخ من اداء تدريبه الاول بالعلمة.







و انت مهمتك شنو كوفد مقدمة إذا كنت تترك كل شئ لإدارة سطيف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمعية المريخ الجمعة 27 مايو 2016م والمفوض يستلم نسخة من الخطاب



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب المريخ متخوف من تأثير الإرهاق على الأحمر أمام الوفاق
 
 
تخوف  البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني للمريخ أن يؤثر الإرهاق الذي تعرض له  فريقه على الأداء في مباراة الغد الحاسمة أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري في إياب  الدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال وقال يمال إن البعثة الحمراء عانت من إرهاق  لا مثيل له ولم يكن أمامه أي خيار غير منح راحة تامة للاعبين يوم أمس على  أن يكتفي الفريق بمران وحيد يؤديه في التاسعة من مساء اليوم بملعب 5 يوليو  بسطيف والذي سيكون مسرحاً للمواجهة الشرسة التي ستجمع بين الفريقين غداً  وتمنى لوك ايمال أن يتجاوز اللاعبون الإرهاق وأن يلعبوا بقوة وشراسة حتى  يحلّق الأحمر في مجموعات الأبطال مؤكداً أن فريقه الآن في كامل جاهزيته ولا  يحتاج للمزيد من التدريبات وبالتالي سيكتفي بمران خفيف لتحسس ملعب  المباراة ووضع اللمسات الأخيرة لطريقة اللعب التي يراهن على أنها ستحلّق  بفريقه في مجموعات الأبطال برغم النتيجة غير المطمئنة التي خرج بها الفريق  في مباراة الذهاب بالقلعة الحمراء وامتدح ايمال الإقامة المريحة في فندق  المنار وأكد أن الجهاز الفني سيتعامل مع المباراة بحسابات دقيقة حتى يقدم  الأحمر أفضل مالديه ويعود للخرطوم ببطاقة التأهل لمرحلة المجموعات.
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




 وأكملنا اتفاقنا مع الروماني صائد البطولات ايلي بلاتشي



...بلاتشي ده مش كان مدرب الهلال السعودي في التمانينات ..ايوه هو  انه هو ..ده أكبر من غارزيتو  ب10سنين .بس ما عارف ويين كان بيصطاد بطولات..يمكن في نيبال ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مجلس المريخ يخاطب المفوضية رسمياً لإقامة الجمعية العمومية أواخر مايو المقبل



خاطب مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ رسمياً مفوضية هيئات الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم يخطرها بإقامة الجمعية العمومية للنادي في السابع والعشرين من مايو المقبل لاختيار مجلس منتخب يدير الأمور الإدارية في المرحلة المقبلة بعد انتهاء عمر لجنة التسيير بقيادة المهندس أسامة ونسي في شهر مايو المقبل وينتظر أهل المريخ قيام الجمعية العمومية حتى يأتي مجلس منتخب يتحمل المسئولية بالنادي خاصة على الصعيد المالي بعد أن عانت لجنة التسيير الحالية كثيراً في توفير الأموال اللازمة لتسيير النشاط بصورة طبيعية في الفترة السابقة.

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور الخطيب
					

...بلاتشي ده مش كان مدرب الهلال السعودي في التمانينات ..ايوه هو  انه هو ..ده أكبر من غارزيتو  ب10سنين .بس ما عارف ويين كان بيصطاد بطولات..يمكن في نيبال ؟؟؟






يعني مخرف . . . أديهم شهرين و بلحقوهو كافالي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأندية العربية تواصل رحلة البحث عن مقعد بدور المجموعات الإفريقي

© رويترز

سيأمل الزمالك المصري البطل خمس مرات أن يتجاوز تعثره المحلي من أجل حجز مكان في دور المجموعتين بدوري أبطال إفريقيا لكرة القدم عندما يحل ضيفا على مولودية بجاية الجزائري في إياب دور الستة عشر غدا الثلاثاء.

ولن يتوقع الأهلي - غريم الزمالك التقليدي وصاحب الرقم القياسي في التتويج بثمانية ألقاب - مواجهة متاعب أمام يانج أفريكانز التنزاني عندما يستضيفه في مدينة الإسكندرية الساحلية بعد غد الأربعاء عقب عودته بالتعادل 1-1 من دار السلام في وقت سابق هذا الشهر.

لكن النجم الساحلي التونسي بطل 2007 يواجه خطر الخروج المبكر أمام أنيمبا النيجيري في ظل تأخره 3-صفر من لقاء الذهاب على ملعب منافسه الفائز باللقب مرتين.

وخاض الزمالك رحلة شاقة إلى بجاية حاملا تقدما بنتيجة 2-صفر منذ مباراة الذهاب في القاهرة.

وأبلغ مدربه الأسكتلندي أليكس ماكليش محطة الهداف الجزائرية التلفزيونية "علينا الاستعداد لهذه المباراة الصعبة.. لم تكن استعداداتنا مثالية لكن هذا لا يعني أننا لا يمكننا الفوز."

وأضاف "نشعر بالإرهاق لكننا حضرنا مبكرا (إلى الجزائر).. وأمام اللاعبين فرصة للتفكير في لقاء الغد. نعلم قوة بجاية، لكن علينا أن نثق دائما في قدرتنا على الانتصار."

لكن رغم التقدم المريح فإن اللعب أمام جماهير بجاية المتحمسة في استاد الوحدة المغاربية سيكون محفوفا بالمخاطر بالنسبة للزمالك الذي حقق فوزا واحدا في مبارياته الأربع الأخيرة بالدوري المصري الممتاز ليتسع الفارق مع الأهلي المتصدر إلى 11 نقطة.

وفاجأ الوداد بطل المغرب مازيمبي حامل اللقب القادم من الكونجو الديمقراطية وهزمه 2-صفر في لقاء الذهاب في الدار البيضاء لكن عليه بذل جهد شاق في لقاء الإياب بلوبمباشي حيث لم يخسر بطل إفريقيا خمس مرات هناك مطلقا في دوري الأبطال.

وفرض وفاق سطيف بطل 2014 التعادل 2-2 خارج ملعبه على المريخ السوداني في الذهاب لكن سيتعين عليه توخي الحذر غدا الثلاثاء أمام فريق بلغ الدور قبل النهائي العام الماضي قبل هزيمته أمام مازيمبي البطل في النهاية.

وسيكون أمام أهلي طرابلس الليبي مهمة صعبة لتعويض تأخره 2-صفر ضد أسيك بطل ساحل العاج غدا الثلاثاء حيث سيلعب أيضا زيسكو يونايتد الزامبي أمام ستاد مالي عقب فوز الأول 3-1 في الذهاب.

ويسعى فيتا كلوب القادم من الكونجو الديمقراطية ووصيف البطل عام 2014 إلى الدفاع عن تفوقه 1-صفر عندما يحل ضيفا على ماميلودي صن داونز الجنوب افريقي يوم الأربعاء.

وستنتقل الفرق المهزومة للعب في الدور الرابع لكأس الاتحاد الإفريقي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
بقلم : معاذ ابومؤيد
كن جودة المصري
وعيش نملة تأكل سكر

الاحداث احيانا تجبرك علي إعادة بعض الأفلام التلفزيونية ومشاهدتها!!
تكون في حياتك وفي حالك تسرح مع فيلم تلاقيه مطابق لواقعك!!
استحضرت فيلم جودة المصري اليوم …
عشان تعيش في الواقع الان تشوف ليك اقرب شريط لاصق تقفل بيه خشمك !!
ولو كمان شفت ليك كمامة تكون ماقصرت وعملت طقم كامل…
وتعيش التوجيهات
عيش نملة تاكل سكر
الناس دايرة لما يشوفو الاعوج يسكتوا!!
عايزين الحياة تمشي علي هواهم !!
لمن تعطي لنفسك منبر لتعبر عن غضبك أترك للآخرين تكوين منبر ذيك للتعبير عن غضبهم !!
انت لست بسوبر ماريو وحدك الجميع بالامكان يكونوا سوبر ماريو!!
لاتعطي الحق لنفسك بالوعظ وعلي الجميع الانصات ….
لديك من المنابر اكثر من منبر إذاعة وصحافة …
ليس لديهم غير منبر واحد فقط !!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
لن ادخل في مهاترات او تبريرات لما قاموا بعض الإخوة لانه يعبر عن احترام للكيان واستعمال اسلوب راقي للتواصل بدل المهاترات والشعارات والهتاف من المدرجات لم يبحثوا عن منصات خارجية ونشر غسيل البيت الداخلي !!
علي الأقل معظم الشباب الاتكلمو ديل من خيرة الشباب العملت بضراعاها وبي مالها من أجل الكيان !!
استقطعوا من زمنهم الكتير وغابوا عن أهلهم بالساعات والليالي من أجل الكيان…
لم يساوموا من أجل الكيان اعطوا من دون من اومقابل .،.
والكل يشهد علي ذلك
تعاملوا باحترام واحترافية لتوصيل صوتهم بعد ان شاهدوا الحلم في طريقه للضياع …
وسمعوا ماسمعوا من غليظ الكلام
بدل يقابلوا بالثناء قوبلوا بالنكران !!
اعمالهم تكفي للرد علي ألف مقال وأعمالهم تكفي للدفاع عن تصرفهم
أعمالهم أكرم من اقلامنا بالاف الامتار الضوئية ….
من عاش يوم كامل علي ساندوتش طعمية وموية يستحق ان تأتي الادارة الي مكانه لسماع مطالبه من دون ارسال خطاب …
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
نور من جدة شاع اليوم
شاع قبل يوم الثامن عشر بيوم
والرقم الثامن عشر يعني الكثير له
نبارك لنجم الملاعب محمد نور ابونوران قرار لجنة الاستئناف
صبرت ونورت
صبرت وانصفت
دعوات جماهير المدرجات اعانتك علي من اراد مسح تاريخك !!
الملاعب ستشهد انطلاقاتك الجديدة بالرقم المحبب اليك …
شاركت السودانيين اكتر من محفل
واخرها مشاركة منتخب الجالية بمكة المكرمة
واليوم نشاركك الفرحة …
عودا حميدا مستطاب ابونوران
اختم حياتك بين اهلك و أصدقاءك ومرر احلي باص يكون طويل المدى ويكون بيني ….
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
البعثة وصلت بسلام
واخوان بكري حيرفعوا التمام
طالما بعيدين عن ضغط الإعلام
واثق تمام من تاهلهم …
بإذن الله
من ابتعد عن الإعلام والضغوط نال مااراد…
بعض الاقلام رافعة الراية البيضاء علي استحياء!!
لكن رايتنا حتكون حمراء وخفاقة ..
تبقي من الزمن القليل
لكن الامتحان لن يكون عسير
دعواتنا معكم بإذن الله
والنصر حليفكم ياشفوت
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ختاما
اتمنى من الجميع الدعاء
و بإذن الله دعواتنا ستصيب الهدف
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج وصوتنا سيصل للجميع لانها اقتراحات مشروعة…
وديننا الحنيف يحث علي اهداء العيوب بكل أدب وإحترام..
والتقويم مطلوب
المدرج فيه ناس فاهمين وعارفين دورهم تمام..
سباقين لحضور المباريات والنفرات
من غير تلميع…
لم يتوانوا يوما عن نداء الزعيم اتبعوا اسلوب متحضر واسلوب مؤسسي في التعامل ..
طلباتهم غير واجبة التنفيذ بل تنوير وتبصير !!
تحية لشفوت المدرجات شفت شفت
تحية لكل شخص يخدم الكيان بعيد عن الافراد او المصالح ..
من يتهم شباب خدموا ومازالوا يخدموا في تجرد ونكران بعيد عن الواقع المعاش !!
الشهاده حتطلع من نفس الاشخاص الذين اطلقوا الاتهامات !!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة أخيرة
المسميات دائما ماتقود الي عدم التيقن والتثبت
أوباما فاز بفارق اصوات
وممكن منتخب او مرشح يخسر بفارق صوت
وصوت لصوت يفرق
ومدرجات لي طابق كامل تفرق
لكن لما تنظر للكوب الفارغ من جانب واحد
يكون قمة الخيال العلمي!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
الإشراف غير التشريف
التشريف لما تخدم الكيان بنكران ذات
والاشراف لما تشرف بإتقان
لكن لما تكون مشرف وتحتاج لإشراف بقوات من المشرفين تكون حجوة ام ضبيبنة
مشرف يشرف علي قروب ينضم لإشراف يكون تحت الإشراف والإشراف يكون محتاج إشراف
فهمتو حاجة !!!!
جيبوا ليكم الفة امكن يقدر يزبط الايقاع !!!
نختم ونسرح مع عادل امام في مدرسة المشاغبين
كل زول يخلي بالو من (لغاليقو )
الزمن دا تمشي من غير (لغاليق) وصوت !!
لكن ابشركم الخطاب وصل وتمت مناقشته ودراسته باستفاضة
القافلة لن تتوقف وكل صاحب مصلحة سيتعرى امام الشارع والجمهور….
ولن نعيش كجودة المصري ونمشي بفهم ……..
عش نملة تأكل سكر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب الوفاق: جاهزون للقاء المريخ برغم ظروف الإرهاق
 
 
شدّد  السويسري آلان غيغر المدير الفني لوفاق سطيف في حديث للشروق الجزائرية على  أنّه استطاع أن يضع استراتيجية ناجحة للقضاء على الإرهاق، الذي سيكون  مفتاح تأهل النسر الأسود إلى مرحلة المجموعات لكأس رابطة أبطال إفريقيا على  حساب المريخ ولم يُخف غيغر (55 عاما) تخوفه الكبير من شبح الإرهاق الذي  يعاني منه زملاء بن العمري جرّاء مواجهة المريخ على أرضه (2 – 2)، ثمّ  التباري ستة أيام من بعد مع دفاع تاجنانت (1 – 0) وتابع غيغر: لم نستفد من  وقت كاف للاسترجاع بعد السفرية المتعبة إلى السودان، ويبقى توصلنا إلى  استراتيجية ناجحة للاسترجاع الجيد، كفيلا ببلوغنا المرحلة الحاسمة وقدّر  مدرب بطل إفريقيا 2014 ، أنّه كان يجدر بالرابطة المحترفة جدولة برنامج خاص  للنوادي المعنية بالمنافسات القارية، قبل أن يضيف متفائلا: سنتعامل مع  الوضع كيف ما كان، وسنكون في الموعد وسنفرح أنصارنا، مشيرا إلى أنّ فريقه  في أتم الاستعداد رغم عدم قيامه بتحضيرات خاصة لمواجهة المريخ لأنّ الوقت  لم يسمح بذلك وبمقابل تثمينه ابتعاد النسور نسبيا عن منطقة الخطر، نوّه  غيغر إلى أن الوفاق سيفتقد خدمات المدافع ميلود ربيعي بداعي الإصابة، إضافة  إلى استمرار غياب القائد مراد دلهوم بسبب العقوبة، في وقت سيستعيد فيه  الثنائي فارس حاشي ورياض كنيش في مواجهة المريخ غداً الثلاثاء، من جهته  أكّد المتوسط توفيق زرارة أنّ العياء نال من الفريق لكنه ليس بالأمر  المقلق، مؤكدا أنّ الفريق الأسود والأبيض سيعمل على استرجاع قواه وسيتأهل  ليحقق سابقة، طالما أنّه لم يسبق لأي ناد جزائري أن لعب مرحلة مجموعات  المنافسة القارية الأغلى ثلاث مرات تواليا.

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




لسطايفة يمارسون الحرب النفسية مبكرا

ابدى محي الدين عبد التام رئيس بعثة المريخ للجزائر غضبه من الطريقه التي تعاملت بها ادارة وفاق سطيف مع بعثة المريخ وتعريضها للارهاق والانتظار الطويل بمطار هواري بومدين بالعاصمة الجزائر قبل التوجه الى مدينة قسنطينة ومن ثم مدينة العلمة..حيث ماطلت ادارة سطيف في تغيير موعد الرحلة الداخلية من الساعة السادسة مساء الى الثالثة ظهرا
مضيفا ان المريخ قام باستئجار بص وكان في طريقه للعلمة لكسب الوقت
ولكن ادارة سطيف تعاملت بشكل غريب ولم تمنح المريخ حقه في السفر بطريقته الخاصة
وقال عبد التام ان هذا التصرف الغريب حرم المريخ من اداء تدريبه الاول بالعلمة.



 طيب عبد التام مش سافر قبل البعثة عشاااان المشاكل الزي دي يحلها قبل وصول البعثة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ الفاشر يعود لطريق الانتصارات في الدوري السوداني

السودان -بدر الدين بخيت

تخلص مريخ الفاشر من معاناته في بطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز، وعاد لطريق الانتصارات بالفوز 3-1 على ضيفه الرابطة، اليوم الأحد بمدينة الفاشر غرب السودان ضمن الأسبوع 16 من البطولة.

أحرز أهداف مريخ الفاشر كل من مشرف زكريا في الدقيقة 52، والنيجيري ديفيد أيلينا في الدقيقة 62 ومصعب العلمين في الدقيقة 81، بينما أحرز للرابطة الكونجولي أندومي.


الفوز هو الأهم لمريخ الفاشر الذي غابت عنه الانتصارات عدة جولات، كما أوقف 3 انتصارات متتالية للرابطة، رافعاً رصيده إلى 15 نقطة، بينما تجمد الرابطة في ذات الرصيد.

وسيطر الرابطة على الشوط الأول وأضاع العديد من الفرص كان أبرزها من أحمد مارتن من انفراد كامل بالحارس في الدقيقة 22 حين اخترق قلب دفاع مريخ الفاشر وواجه المرمى ولكنه سدد كرة زاحفة مرت على يمين الحارس.

وفي الدقيقة 30 نجح الكونجولي أندومي في تسجيل الهدف الأول للرابطة حين توغل من الجهة اليمنى وراوغ ببراعة وواجه المرمى وسدد بقوة كرة لا ترد على يمين الحارس.

وفي الشوط الثاني تماسك مريخ الفاشر، ونجح في إدراك التعادل من ضربة رأسية لأفضل لاعبيه الجناح الأيمن مشرف زكريا في الدقيقة 52.

وظهرت خطورة مريخ الفاشر، وأضاف النيجيري ديفيد ألينا الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 62 مستفيدا من كرة عرضية داخل الصندوق فروضها بصدره وسددها قوية في المرمى.

وفي مباراة أخرى واصل الوافد الجديد مريخ نيالا زحفه نحو الصدارة، وحقق فوزا جديدا بملعبه بمدينة نيالا أقصى جنوب غرب السودان على ضيفه الأهلي عطبرة 1-0.

أحرز الهف عبد الرحمن كُرُنجو في الدقيقة 15، وبتلك بالنتيجة ارتفع رصيد مريخ نيالا إلى 26 نقطة، وبقي الأهلي عند 14 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يتخطى الأمل في الدوري السوداني

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


نجح فريق الهلال في إجتياز عقبة مضيفه العنيد الأمل بالفوز عليه بمدينة عطبرة شمال السودان 1-0، وذلك مساء الأحد، ضمن مباريات الأسبوع 16 من الدوري السوداني لكرة القدم.

سجل هدف الهلال مدافعه الدولي الصاعد عمار الدمازين في الدقيقة 61، ويمثل الهدف ذكرى خاصة للاعب، لأنه انتقل من الأمل تحديدا للهلال خلال فترة الإنتقال الشتوية.

خاض الهلال المباراة بنفس تشكيله الثابت في المباريات الثلاث الآخيرة، واجرى عليه المدرب مبارك نفس التعديل في الشوط الثاني كما حدث في مباراة مريخ الفاشر.

شهدت دقائق المباراة الأولى، حذرا شديدا من الفريقين، ولكن الأمل أبدى حماسا وشجاعة وحاول الوصول لمرمى الهلال في عدة محاولاتت عن طريق ياسر عبد الله وصلاح عصمت وحماد بكري الذي كاد يحرز هدفا في الدقيقة 15.

وإحتاج الهلال لأكثر من ربع الساعة لتنظيم خطوطه، وتثبيت أنفاس لاعبيه الشباب.

سعى الفريقان للسيطرة الفنية، لكن الصرامة التكتيكية من مدربي الفريقين، لم ترجح كفة أحدهما على الآخر.

وفي الشوط الثاني، برزت شخصية الهلال الفنية بوضوح وذلك بحركة دؤوبة لثلاثي وسطه نصر الدين الشغيل وأبو عاقلة وصهيب الثعلب، فحصل الفريق على عدة مخالفات.

من إحدى المخالفات، ارسل سيف مساوي كرة عالية نجح منها المدافع عمار الدمازين في خطف هدف الهلال والمباراة الوحيد في الدقيقة 61.

وإستمر الهلال في محاولاته، بينما خرج الأمل من منطقته في محاولة لتعديل النتيجة، التي كان محمد عبد الرحمن أن يضاعفها بعد ما إنفرد بحارس المرمى، ولكنه سقط لحظة التسديد ليقف بعدها المدافع كاوندا سدا منيعا ويحول الكرة لركلة زاوية في الدقيقة 67.

بهذا الفوز تغلب الهلال على ظروفه الطارئة بالجهاز الفني، الذي شغر فيه مقعد المدير الفني المصري طارق العشري، الذي ترك النادي فجأة السبت وغادر إلى بلاده مصر، ليترك المهمة لمساعده السوداني مبارك سليمان الذي نجح في إنجازها.

وإستمر الهلال في صدارة الترتيب رافعا رصيده إلى 37 نقطة، وتجمد رصيد الخاسر عند 17 نقطة.

وفي مباراة أخرى، بإستاد المريخ، تعادل الأهلي اللخرطوم والنسور 1-1.

سيطر الأهلي على الشوط الاول بشكل كامل وخطف له مهاجمه أحمد سعد ود أبوك هدف السبق في الدقيقة 5.

في الشوط الثاني، إنقلب الحال وسيطر النسور على المباراة، وسجل له الفاضل موسى هدف التعديل في الدقيقة 71.

ارتفع رصيد الأهلي الخرطوم الى 13 نقطة، والنسور الى 12 نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* فاطمة الصادق المدير العام للأسياد تسرد احداث الاعتداء كاملة علي مقر الصحيفة


أوضحت  فاطمة الصادق الصحفية المعروفة والمدير العام لصحيفة الاسياد التفاصيل كاملة لحادثة الاعتداء علي مقر الصحيفة علي صفحتها الرسمية بـ(الفيسبوك) وفي بداية حديثها شكرت كل من هاتفنا قلقا من داخل وخارج السودان. .والحكايه باختصار أن شاب تردد علي صحيفه الاسياد اكتر من ست مرات خلال الشهرين الماضيين. .وادعي انه من أبناء كسلا. .وجاء لاغتيال الاستاذ الرشيد علي عمر والأستاذ محمد عبدالماجد.. ولم نتوقف عنده كثيرا وقتها.. واعتبرنا وطوال الفترة الفائتة انه مجرد شخص مخبول.. رغم أنه يحمل يلوح به في كل مره يحضر فيها للصحيفه. .ويبدو اننا قد أخطأنا. .لأن اللامبالاة التي تعاملنا بها ..مكنته من تنفيذ مخططه.. وقام ظهر اليوم بطعن الزميل نوح جار النبي الذي كان متواجدا بصاله التحرير.. وهو الآن بخير ..كما تم القبض علي هذا المخبول واودع السجن

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاميروني مكسيم يهاجم مبارك سلمان بشدة بسبب جلوسه احتياطياً في مباريات الهلال الأخيرة

وجّه الكاميروني مكسيم فودجو حارس مرمى الهلال هجوماً حاداً لمدرب الهلال مبارك سلمان ومن قبله المدرب السابق طارق العشري بسبب جلوسه احتياطياً لثلاث مباريات على التوالي برغم جاهزيته للمشاركة مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية وأبان الحارس الكاميروني في حديث نشره على صفحته الشخصية أنه كان يتدرب بصورة طبيعية وفي أتم الشخصية لكنه يتفاجأ في كل مرة إبعاده من التوليفة الأساسية للفريق في مباريات هلال ومريخ الفاشر والأمل عطبرة لافتاً إلى أنه الحارس الأول وينبغي أن يجد احترامه من مدرب الفريق وذكر مكسيم أنه لا يمانع إشراك الحارس الثالث أساسياً مع الفريق لأن هذا الأمر سيجعل المنافسة قوية بين الحراس الثلاثة ولكنه غاضب جداً بسبب عدم احترام المدرب له وإبعاده من حساباته نهائياً في آخر ثلاث مباريات للفريق في المنافسة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدون عنوان
أبوبكر الأمين
رحلة العشرة ألف كيلو

* نحمد الله على سلامة وصول بعثة المريخ للجزائر فحقا هي رحلة شاقة تلك التي قامت بها البعثة جوا من الخرطوم إلى الدوحة إلى الجزائر ثم برا إلى فندق المنار بمدينة العلمة بعد أن فضلت البعثة البص على طائرة السفارة الخاصة التي كانت ستجبرهم على انتظار تجهيزها لمدة ستة ساعات في حين أن الرحلة البرية استغرقت نصف ذلك الزمن...
* حوالي عشرة آلاف كيلومتر قطعتها الرحلة طيرانا وبرا في رحلة استغرقت عشرون ساعة بالتمام والكمال من الثانية صباحا وحتى الثامنة مساءا ونعود ونتحسر على الوضعية التي صار عليها مطار الخرطوم الذي كان حتى بداية التسعينات ملتقى جميع شركات الطيران ومفرق ترانزيت مهم لها ورابط قوي بين أوروبا والشرق الأوسط وأفريقيا وكانت مثل هذه الرحلة ستختصر مباشرة في ست ساعات فقط وسلملي على خط هيثرو...
* المهم التقارير الواردة من مراسلينا المرابطين والمرافقين للبعثة تشير إلى أن اللاعبين ورغم ارهاق الرحلة إلا أن روحهم المعنوية عالية وأنهم مصممون على أداء مباراة مشرفة تليق بمكانة الزعيم وتعوض النتيجة التعادلية في الخرطوم بفوز بعون الله...
* ولمسنا ذلك في التصريح القوي والمتوازن الذي ادلى به بكري المدينة إلى قناة الهداف والذي احترم فيه الخصم وقال بان المريخ فريق قوي وفريق كبير خبر الكرة الجزائرية وتفوق عليها في دوري المجموعات الموسم الماضي وقادر بعون الله على الخروج غدا بنتيجة ايجابية...
* اما إيمل فصرح بان حظوظ الفريقين متساوية بخطف بطاقة التأهل وكلاهما فريقين كبيرين لديهما من العناصر الممتازة من اللاعبين ما يجعلهم يحققون ذلك وقال إن الرحلة الطويلة لن تؤثر كثيرا على أداء اللاعبين الذين سيخلدون للراحة التامة حتى موعد تمرين اليوم...
* في تمام الساعة الثامنة من مساء اليوم بتوقيت الخرطوم السادسة بتوقيت الجزائر يؤدي المريخ تدريبه الرئيسي الاول والأخير على ملعب اللقاء بسطيف وسيركز إيمل في الغالب على تفكيك العضلات بسبب ارهاق الرحلة ثم تمارين اكتساب اللياقة وتطبيق خطط وتكتيكات المباراة والأهم من ذلك التدريب على ركلات الجزاء تحسبا لاحتمال انتهاء اللقاء بنتيجة لقاء ام درمان...
* أجواء المناخ في سطيف مثالية ورائعة والجو بديع مما سيساعد اللاعبين على تقديم مباراة جيدة والمدهش حسب تقارير وفد تجمع الروابط الذي سبق البعثة إلى هناك أنهم شعروا بتعاطف كبير من جمهور العلمة ولكن خبرتي المتواضعة ومعرفتي التامة بطبيعة الشعب الجزائري انه تربى على الوطنية وحب الوطن ولا أعتقد أنه بذلك سيشجع المريخ على حساب ممثل بلده ولكن المتأكد منه أنهم يحبون السودان وشعبه كثيرا...
* حقيقة لم يسبق للمريخ في رحلاته الخارجية ان شهد حراكا جماهيريا مثل الذي تشهده الجزائر حاليا حيث وصلت إليها وفود عديدة من المشجعين لعل أبرزها وفد تجمع الروابط المكون من 11 فردا بكل معدات تشجيعهم وهناك وفود وأفراد يمثلون مكونات التشجيع الأخرى مثل التعبئة الجماهيرية وبعض ممثلي القروبات وسينضم إليهم أفراد السفارة والجالية السودانية هناك ونأمل أن يوفقوا في رفع الروح المعنوية للاعبين قبل والمهم أثناء المباراة...
* الزملاء في قناة الملاعب صدام ومعني الذان سبقا البعثة اكملا ترتيبات النقل المباشر للقاء بالتعاون مع التلفزيون الجزائري وقناة الهداف وعملا تقارير ضافية ومقابلات مع الشارع الجزائري وفريق الوفاق والجالية والسفارة السودانية وسيكونا اليوم في ربط مباشر مع السهرة التي تبثها القناة في العاشرة من مساء اليوم وكذلك سيكونا اعتبارا من منتصف نهار الغد في نقل مباشر لأجواء اللقاء من خلال اليوم المفتوح للقناة...
* يجب أن يعي اللاعبين جيدا أن أداءهم القوي والاستماتة واللعب بتوازن وثقافة عدم الوقوع في الأخطاء الفردية القاتلة هي الضامن الوحيد لتحقيق الفوز والتغلب على نغمة التحكيم ظلمنا فمن الملاحظ أننا ظللنا نعلق شماعة هزائمنا في أن التحكيم يحرم المريخ من التأهل كلما اقترب من تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية خارج أرضه يعوض بها نتيجة الذهاب السلبية في ارضه...
* وكما يحلو للزميل أبوشيبة أن يرددها دائما بمثلما حدث للمريخ أمام جيش النيجر في نيامي.. وكان فريق الجيش قد استضاف طاقم التحكيم البنيني في استراحات القوات المسلحة الرئاسية الفاخرة.. ولذلك كان من الطبيعي أن يساند الحكم فريق الجيش.. وعقب نهاية المباراة أطلق الحكم ساقيه للريح لأنه كان يتوقع إعتداء لاعبي المريخ عليه.. تاركاً لاعبي المريخ تحت رحمة هراوات الشرطة!! ...
* الحكم الغامبي باكاري بابا الذي سيدير لقاء الإياب بين المريخ ووفاق سطيف رغم سمعته الطيبة، لكنه صديق للجزائريين وعادة يتم اختياره لإدارة مباريات الفرق والمنتخبات الجزائرية خاصة التي تلعب في الجزائر.. وربما كان لنفوذ روراوة رئيس الاتحاد الأثر في ذلك، والله أعلم ...اللهم أعمي بصيرة الحكام إذا بيتوا النية وأرادوا بنا سوءا...والحرب النفسية للسطايفة لن تنطلي على خبرة لاعبينا...
* ذكرت الصدى اليوم أن التسيير رصدت حوافز ضخمة للاعبين في حالة التأهل، وأنا أضيف على التصريح ..وكذلك صرف كل مستحقاتهم ومتأخراتهم على داير المليم أو بالأحرى البنس لأن الدفع بالدولار ...منين يا حسرة؟...نقطونا بالسكات من الوعود الكاذبة... اللاعبين عاهدوا الجمهور وخليكم بعيدين واحتفظوا بتصريحاتكم اللاعبين ما محتاجين لها وفوزهم بعون الله سيكون هدية للجمهور الوفي الصادق...
* لا صوت يعلو على صوت مباراة الغد فيجب تجميد كل الملفات التي ابتليت بها أمة المريخ والتفرغ تماما للدعاء أولا وآخرا للزعيم بأن ينصره الله وأن نتوجه قلوبنا وأحاسيسنا بنية صافية تجاه الجزائر..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى
لوك مدرب متمرد

الطريقة التي يتعامل بها مدرب المريخ لوك ايميال مع مجلس المريخ و المريخ عموما طريقة غير محترفة !!
لوك ظل يتمرد عن التدريبات ويرسل اشارات تؤكد انه مدرب غير منبط يلجأ الى الاضرابات و التمرد عن التمارين و الغياب و التعلل باسباب واهية من اجل الحصول على حقوقه.
مدرب المريخ لوك ظل يرسل اشارات غير كريمة و سبقه عليها المدرب غارزيتو و الذي تسبب في خروج المريخ من مباراة مازيمبي حينما تأخر جمال الوالي في تسليمه حافز مباراة الفوز على مازيمبي الكنغولي بالخرطوم حينما فاز المريخ 2-1 و لم يتسلم المدرب تلك الحوافز وهو ما انعكس على المريخ في مباراة الغربان في معقل مازيمبي و التي توقف فيها غارزيتو تماما عن هدفه حينما سحب اثنين من اخطر لاعبيه ليوصل لمجلس المريخ رسالة واضحة وعاد و خسر من الاهلي مدني بثلاثية مع الرأفة حينما ابعد عن تلك المباراة افضل اللاعبين و اخطرهم و دفع بلاعبي الصف الثاني و ظل يفتعل المشاكل .
تلك الخطوة كادت ان تبعد المريخ عن الدوري لولا الاقدار .
مدرب المريخ الحالي يسير على خطى سلفه غارزيتو و لا ادري كيف تأخر المريخ في تسفير برهان .
هل ينتظر المريخ ان تحدث كارثة بطلها مدربه على ان يعيد برهان ويطرد البلجيكي
لا ادري كيف يصبر المجلس على هذا المدرب الذي يتمرد على قرارات المجلس و لا يحترم النادي
ان كان مدرب المريخ لا يريد ان يعمل لماذا سافر اصلا الى الجزائر
لا نريد ان نصب الزيت على النار و لكن لابد من قرار قوي من مجلس المريخ حتى لا يخرج مثل هذا المدرب ليتحدث عن امور خاصة للاعلام في الوقت الذي كان امين خزينة المريخ قد قفل بالضبط و المفتاح باب الاجتهادات.
لوك حصل على كافة حقوقه و انه يريد ان يضغط على المريخ لتغطية فشله في مباراة ام درمان.
متفرقات
المريخ كوستي يمر بازمة حقيقية!!
الاخوة في المريخ لابد من تحرك عاجل لايقاف الخسائر التي يتعرض لها المريخ في مباريات الدوري الممتاز
كل الاندية تحركت و ترك المريخ يعاني و اخشى ان يتذيل الفريق ترتيب الدورة الاولي خاصة انه فقد نقاط مهمة على ارضه ووسط جماهيره من اندية تنافسه على المراكز الوسطية
المريخ يعاني و على اهالي كوستي التدخل لانقاذه من ابوحميد الذي يقوده بسرعة الصاروخ الى الهاوية.
ابوحميد ظل ينفرد بالقرارات و يعرض المريخ الى المخاطر ولابد من وفقة قوية لايقاف ابوحميد عند حده حتى و ان كان يضع ملعقة ذهب للاعبين
اوقفوا تلك المهازل حتى يعود الاستقرار للمريخ كوستي و يعود لسكة الانتصارات 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ تصل العلمة بعد رحلة شاقة 16 ساعة



كفرووتر / خاص/
منح الجهاز الفني نجوم فريق المريخ راحة من التدريبات بسبب الارهاق و تقرر ان يؤدي المريخ مرانا اليوم بعد ان ارتاح امس وكانت بعثة المريخ قد حلت بفندق المنار وستغادر الي سطيف يوم المنار وحصل الميخ على دعم كبير من انصار العلمة و الذين التقطوا مع اللاعبين .







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب الهلال المستقيل العشري : ساوموني للاطاحة بكبار اللاعبين
اكد انه ابتعد بسبب التدخلات الادارية في الشان الفني



رصد ومتابعة / موسى مصطفى / 
فجر المدير الفني السابق للفريق الاول لكرة القدم بنادي الهلال عددا من المفاجآت خلال لقاءه اليوم في قناة الحياة 2 حيث استضافه حازم امام من خلال برنامج الملاعب اليوم ، واتهم العشري بعض الاداريين في النادي بالتدخل في الشأن الفني مؤكدا انه وزملائه ولاعبي الفريق لم يستلموا حوافز الفوز لخمس مباريات سابقة ، واشار العشري في تصريحاته التلفزيونية الى انه تعرض لمساومات متعددة للاطاحة بكبار لاعبي الفريق من كشف الفريق لكنه رفض و فضل الابتعاد عن الهلال مبينا انه كشف امر تلك الجهات و اصبح الان من الصعوبة بمكان شطب كبار اللاعبين لانهم و انه ملك اللاعبين الكبار الحقيقة و المخطط لشطبهم و قال ان الهلال لا يملك مجلس بل مجموعة تديره وتحركه و كانوا يريدون تقرير فني من الجهاز الفني لشطبهم من الكشوفات و الاعتماد على لاعبين صغار في الفترة المقبلة مبينا ان الوضع اصبح طارد في الهلال وغير صحي و انه فضل الابتعاد لان اخلاقه تمنعه من تمرير مثل تلك الاجندة و السماح للادارة بالتدخل في العمل الفني و عن رحيله المفاجيء قال انه كان متوقعا بسبب الصدام حول بعض الجوانب و انه اخطر محمد عبد اللطيف هارون و كشف له عدم قدرته على العمل في مثل تلك اجواء و قال : كان رده بكل سهولة (مافيش مشكلة) و كان الامر كان مخطط لابعادي عن العمل الفني بالهلال واضاف هارون قال لي ان الريس يطلب منك عدم الاعتماد على اللاعب صلاح الجزولي لانه لايريده ان يلعب و هذا جعلني ارفض طلبه و تحدث العشري عن الهلال وقال انه اصبح مفرخ للمريخ و ممول له باللاعبين والمجلس ابعد مكسيم واشرك الحارس يونس فلا يعقل ن يتم التخلص من الاجانب بسبب خروج الفريق و السبب في ذلك هو ضعف الهجوم ووصف الملاعب بالسيئة و ان استاد شندي لا يصلح لكرة القدم 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاردنال : العشري اساء لمصر بهروبه من الهلال
اكد انه اخطأ التصرف بافشائه لاسرار النادي تلفزيونيا



كفر و وتر / الخرطوم / 
وصف رئيس مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال اشرف الكاردنال المدير الفني السابق لنادي الهلال طارق العشري بالمدرب الفاشل واتهمه بالهروب من مهمة رسمية كلفه بها مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال ، وقال الكاردنال في اتصال هاتفي مع الاعلامي المصري خالد الغندور ان العشري اساء لكل الشعب المصري بتصرفه مع ادارة الهلال وافشائه لكل الاسرار التي تربطه بنادي الهلال في قناة فضائية وعلى الهواء مباشرة ، مؤكدا انه لم يتلق اي اخطار منه بترك تدريب الفريق بل انه ذهب الى مصر دون ان يدفع حتى تكاليف الفندق الذي كان يسكن فيه .

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور الخطيب
					

...بلاتشي ده مش كان مدرب الهلال السعودي في التمانينات ..ايوه هو  انه هو ..ده أكبر من غارزيتو  ب10سنين .بس ما عارف ويين كان بيصطاد بطولات..يمكن في نيبال ؟؟؟



ههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*شكرا كسلاااااااااااااااوى المجتهد

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

يعني مخرف . . . أديهم شهرين و بلحقوهو كافالي



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




وجّه الكاميروني مكسيم فودجو حارس مرمى الهلال هجوماً حاداً لمدرب الهلال مبارك سلمان ومن قبله المدرب السابق طارق العشري بسبب جلوسه احتياطياً لثلاث مباريات على التوالي برغم جاهزيته للمشاركة مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية وأبان الحارس الكاميروني في حديث نشره على صفحته الشخصية أنه كان يتدرب بصورة طبيعية وفي أتم الشخصية لكنه يتفاجأ في كل مرة إبعاده من التوليفة الأساسية للفريق في مباريات هلال ومريخ الفاشر والأمل عطبرة لافتاً إلى أنه الحارس الأول وينبغي أن يجد احترامه من مدرب الفريق وذكر مكسيم أنه لا يمانع إشراك الحارس الثالث أساسياً مع الفريق لأن هذا الأمر سيجعل المنافسة قوية بين الحراس الثلاثة ولكنه غاضب جداً بسبب عدم احترام المدرب له وإبعاده من حساباته نهائياً في آخر ثلاث مباريات للفريق في المنافسة.






إضافة رد رد مع اقتباس      مباريات نتيجتها مضمونة وفي الجيب ..هلال ومريخ الفاشر وزنطور عطبرة ..ممكن يلعبوا بدون حارس لان النتيجة محسومة قبل اللعب ..


*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




صيحة
موسى مصطفى
لوك مدرب متمرد

الطريقة التي يتعامل بها مدرب المريخ لوك ايميال مع مجلس المريخ و المريخ عموما طريقة غير محترفة !!
لوك ظل يتمرد عن التدريبات ويرسل اشارات تؤكد انه مدرب غير منبط يلجأ الى الاضرابات و التمرد عن التمارين و الغياب و التعلل باسباب واهية من اجل الحصول على حقوقه.
مدرب المريخ لوك ظل يرسل اشارات غير كريمة و سبقه عليها المدرب غارزيتو و الذي تسبب في خروج المريخ من مباراة مازيمبي حينما تأخر جمال الوالي في تسليمه حافز مباراة الفوز على مازيمبي الكنغولي بالخرطوم حينما فاز المريخ 2-1 و لم يتسلم المدرب تلك الحوافز وهو ما انعكس على المريخ في مباراة الغربان في معقل مازيمبي و التي توقف فيها غارزيتو تماما عن هدفه حينما سحب اثنين من اخطر لاعبيه ليوصل لمجلس المريخ رسالة واضحة وعاد و خسر من الاهلي مدني بثلاثية مع الرأفة حينما ابعد عن تلك المباراة افضل اللاعبين و اخطرهم و دفع بلاعبي الصف الثاني و ظل يفتعل المشاكل .
تلك الخطوة كادت ان تبعد المريخ عن الدوري لولا الاقدار .
مدرب المريخ الحالي يسير على خطى سلفه غارزيتو و لا ادري كيف تأخر المريخ في تسفير برهان .
هل ينتظر المريخ ان تحدث كارثة بطلها مدربه على ان يعيد برهان ويطرد البلجيكي
لا ادري كيف يصبر المجلس على هذا المدرب الذي يتمرد على قرارات المجلس و لا يحترم النادي
ان كان مدرب المريخ لا يريد ان يعمل لماذا سافر اصلا الى الجزائر
لا نريد ان نصب الزيت على النار و لكن لابد من قرار قوي من مجلس المريخ حتى لا يخرج مثل هذا المدرب ليتحدث عن امور خاصة للاعلام في الوقت الذي كان امين خزينة المريخ قد قفل بالضبط و المفتاح باب الاجتهادات.
لوك حصل على كافة حقوقه و انه يريد ان يضغط على المريخ لتغطية فشله في مباراة ام درمان.




 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!!!!!!!!! ده شنو ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الأحمر ينشد الوصول لمرحلة المجموعات.. بعثة المريخ تغادر العلمة وتتوجه إلى سطيف .. والفريق يختتم إعداده



تغادر بعثة فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ صباح اليوم مدينة العلمة الجزائرية متوجهة إلى مدينة سطيف لمواجهة ممثل الكرة الوفاق في إياب دور الستة عشر لدوري أبطال افريقيا،وكانت بعثة المريخ قد غادرت الخرطوم فجر أمس وضمت طاقم الجهاز الفني وثمانية عشر لاعباً هم قوام القائمة الأساسية التي سيعتمد عليها المدرب في المباراة غداً.

وسيؤدي المريخ مرانه الختامي والأساسي للمباراة مساء اليوم على ملعب المباراة بعد أن كان الجهاز الفني قد اكتفي بأداء المران في الخرطوم وخلد اللاعبون للراحة التامة في مدينة العلمة أمس بعد ماراثون المباريات المرهق الذي خاضه الفريق في الفترة الماضية بأداء أربع مباريات في توقيت متقارب للغاية وتخوف المدرب لوك إيميل من الإرهاق وطالب اللاعبون بالخلود للراحة التامة أمس.

وينتظر أن يضع البلجيكي لمساته النهائية للمباراة على الملعب الذي سيشهد المواجهة الشرسة غداً،وخلت قائمة المريخ من المفاجآت وينتظر أن تخلو التشكيلة أيضاً من المفاجآت غير أن الأحمر ربما دفع بثلاثة من لاعبي الارتكاز في المباراة في وجود سالمون جابسون،علاء الدين يوسف وعمر بخيت،وشارك راجي في وظيفة صناعة اللعب ومساعدة المهاجمين تراوري وبكري المدينة،وعلى الرغم من التألق اللافت للثنائي أوكراه وكوفي غير أنهما سيجلسان على مقاعد البدلاء تأهباً للمشاركة متى ما احتاجهما المدرب وبحسب مجريات المقابلة.

المريخ غادر في ظروف صعبة وبالغة التعقيد وأكد رئيس القطاع الرياضي عادل أبوجريشه أنه سيتقدم باستقالته فور الفراغ من المباراة ولم تفلح معه كل محاولات رئيس لجنة التسيير أسامه ونسي غير أن نتيجة المباراة ستحدد استمرارية أبوجريشه من عدمها كما أن المدرب إيميل لوك أيضا يبدو قريباً من المغادرة واستمراريته من عدمها ربما تحدده النتيجة التي ستنتهي عليها المباراة غداً.

ويدخل المريخ بفرص ضعيفة في المباراة ولن تكفيه نتيجة التعادل السلبي أو الإيجابي بهدف لكل بينما ستذهب المباراة لركلات الترجيح حال انتهت بالتعادل بهدفين لكل ويحتاج ممثل الكرة السودانية الوحيد في الأبطال لتحقيق الفوز بأية نتيجة،فيما سيكون التعادل بأكثر من هدفين كافياً أيضاً ليظهر الفريق في مرحلة المجموعات،وذلك بعد أن انتهت جولة الذهاب بالقلعة الحمراء بالتعادل بهدفين لكل،المباراة لن تكون سهلة على الإطلاق عطفاً على قوة المنافس ورغبته في الظهور للمرة الثالثة توالياً في مرحلة المجموعات بجانب أن وفاق سطيف خرج بنتيجة تعد جيدة إلى حد كبير في ملعب المريخ،ولكن ما يزال أبناء القلعة الحمراء متفائلين كثيرا بالعودة ببطاقة الترشح من مدينة سطيف. ويراهن أنصار المريخ على القوة الهجومية الضاربة التي تميز الفريق وقدرة بكري المدينة وترواري على الوصول لشباك الجزائري خدايرية ويتحدث أبناء الأحمر كثيراً عن قوة فريقهم وقدرته على تحقيق الفوز.

ومن جانبه اعتبر جابسون سالمون أن المباراة أمام الجزائري لن تكون سهلة بأي حال من الأحوال لافتاً لقوة المنافس ورغبته في التقدم على حسابهم غير أن النيجيري عاد وأكد أنهم يرغبون بشدة في الظهور مجدداً في مرحلة المجموعات وإعادة سيناريو الموسم الماضي،لافتاً إلى أنهم واجهوا فريقاً صعباً الموسم الماضي قبل مرحلة المجموعات ولن تكون نتيجة الذهاب أمام الترجي مقنعة تماماً غير أنهم تمكنوا من الوصول لشباك منافسهم وكادوا أن يحققوا الفوز لولا ظلم التحكيم،سالمون شدد على ضرورة القتال حتى يتحقق لهم مطلبهم مبيناً أن المريخ يملك لاعبين قادرين على إحداث الفارق مؤكدا أن قوة الهجوم تدفعه للتفاؤل والخروج بأفضل نتيجة ممكنة، وتمنى النيجيري المشاركة في المباراة مبيناً أنه لم يظهر في جولة الذهاب في أم درمان لظروف الإصابة وعدم الجاهزية غير أنه تعافى تماماً ووصل مرحلة جيدة تمكنه من إكمال المباراة من بدايتها وحتى النهاية، ودلل بالفترة التي شارك فيها أمام الأهلي مدني ومريخ نيالا متوقعاً أن يمنحه البلجيكي الفرصة ويشارك في اللقاء.

وأمن النجم الدولي أحمد عبد الله ضفر على حديث زميله جابسون مبينا أنهم يملكون الفرصة لتكرار الظهور في مجموعات الأبطال للمرة الثانية توالياً معتبراً أن المريخ يملك فريقاً جيدًا،مشيراً إلى أنهم لم يقدموا أفضل ما عندهم وخرجوا بنتيجة غير مرضية على ملعبهم متمنيًا أن يتمكنوا من قلب الطاولة على الجزائري والعودة ببطاقة الترشح من أرض المليون شهيد. وطالب ضفر الجميع بالدعوات لمريخ السودان حتى يعود ظافراً من الجزائر.

صحيفة اليوم التالي

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*يعني مخرف . . . أديهم شهرين و بلحقوهو كافالي



هههههههه  بالضبط  كده وده الحيسكهم والشمس حية ..سييييييييييك  ..وقعوا في شر اعمالهم ..قال صائد البطولات قال ..!!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سيدة جزائرية تعلن حبها للسودان والمريخ



استقبلت سيدة جزائرية تدعي الحاجة مريم بعثة المريخ بالمطار لدي وصولها الجزائري وعانقت افراد البعثة واكدت امتنانها للشعب السوداني ولنادي المريخ واعلنت ترحيبها الحار ببعثة المريخ وتمنت لهم التوفيق في مباراتهم القادمة .. حيث تحدث الي قائد المريخ راجي عبد العاطي طويلا وقدمت له الدعوات وحرصت علي تقبيله في رأسه في مشهد كان له الاثر الكبير وسط لاعبي المريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*تسلموا يازعماء 
اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا مؤزرا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ : ﺳﻨﺘﺨﻄﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ



ﻗﺎﻝ  ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﻟﻪ ﻟﻤﻮﻗﻊ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﺑﻤﻄﺎﺭ ﺑﻠﻮﺯﺩﺍﺩ  ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﻴﺘﺨﻄﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻐﺪ ﻭ ﺍﺿﺎﻑ : ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭ ﻟﻪ  ﻣﻜﺎﻧﺘﻪ ﻭ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻋﺮﻳﻖ ﻭ ﺳﻴﻬﺰﻡ ﺍﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻻﺭﺽ ﻭﻛﺸﻒ ﻋﻦ ﺣﺰﻥ ﺯﻣﻼﺋﻪ  ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻋﻦ ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﻡ ﺩﺭﻣﺎﻥ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻛﺪ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺳﻴﻘﻮﻳﻬﻢ ﻟﻠﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻟﺴﻜﺔ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بركان رياضي
أحمد دراج
إستلام الحقوق هل يحقق المطلوب

- وداع الأنصار (مونس - فريق عمل التيفو) وبقية الجماهير للاعبين في تدريب الختام لها معاني ورسائل كبيرة للاعبين .
- بحمد الله الزعيم وصل الجزائر .
- جماهير المريخ خلفه .
- لن تسير وحدك يامريخ .
- تجمع الروابط سبق الجميع والتعبئة والجوارح لحق بالزعيم .
- كتيبة إيمال جاهزة للنزال .
- اللاعبون يستلمون المستحقات وجاهزون لضريبة المريخ.
- لا صوت يعلو فوق صوت تأهل مريخ السودان .
- مريخنا جميل وجماهيرنا عظيمة .
- مساء الغد مساء المريخ .
- أمة المريخ رغم المخاوف ولكنها تتمسك بالامال .
- التأهل مازال بيد لاعبي المريخ.
- الوفاق خائف يا إيمال .
- جمال سالم سالمون العقرب مفاتيح نصر الزعيم .
- بالعزيمة والإصرار نحقق الإعجاز والإنجاز .
- الوفاق غير مخيف وتاريخنا معه ناصع وأبيض .
- تصريحات العقرب تعب السطايفة .
- الهداف الجزائرية والفتنة .
- أبو جريشة مع البعثة في الجزائر .

بركان هادئ :

- الرشيد الطاهر وضع النقط فوق الحروف .
- أمين المال تحدث عن 50 % من المال في المريخ .
- ما هو المستخبئ عن المال المرحل من المجلس السابق ولم يتطرق له في تنويره الصحفي .
- كيف تسير التسيير المريخ .
- بلاغات وأمر قبض لرئيس المريخ .
- ماهي مصادر مال التسيير .
- هل التسيير تعتمد فقط على القروبات والدعومات غير المعلنة .
- لماذا رفضت دعم جمال الوالي من أجل حل مشكلة مقدم عقود ومرتبات اللاعبين الأجانب ومن الذي رفضه .
- برغم شح المال وضيق الإمكانات ولكن التسيير إستطاعت أن تسير بالمريخ .
- التسير خلقت حراك جماهيري كبير .

بركان خامد :

- أين شورى المريخ من مايجري في المريخ .
- الدولة دعمت الهلال وتتفرج على المريخ الان .
- إين تبرعات الدولة التي دائما ماتكون حاضرة للفرق عند التأهل الأفريقي .
- هل خروج الحبايب (الهلال - الخرطوم الوطني) أثر على دعم (المريخ - الأهلي شندي).
- المريخ والأهلي شندي يلعبا من أجل الوطن ودعمهم واجب حتى يواصلوا المشوار .

بركان ثائر :

- الحكاية جابت ليها طعن .
- لماذا هرب العشري .
- إختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية .
- هروب المدربين والسبب واحد .
- حماة الكاردينال وكتيبة الجوهرة وتصفية الحسابات.

بركان أحمر :

- جمعية المريخ الجمعة 27 مايو .
- التسجيلات 10 مايو هل التسيير مستعدة .
- ماهو الجديد في موضوع ألوك .
- ماهي مستجدات قضية شيبوب .
- تضارب الأقوال بين المدرب وإدارة المريخ وغياب الناطق الرسمي لواء كمال شكاك .
- المنسق الإعلامي للمريخ حقوقه ضائعة .
- سالم سعيد شاب مؤهل ومتعاون مع جميع الأجهزة الإعلامية فقط وفروا له المعلومات والأخبار الصحيحة وأمنحوهـ صلاحيات التصريح .
- 7 مايو نفرة مشرفي قروبات المريخ الثانية فهل إستعدوا لها .
- مشرفي قروبات المريخ تتبرئ من خطاب إبعاد (أبو جريشة - صلاح همزة) ماذا يحدث .
- تجمع الروابط والتعبئة سمن على عسل والأن يستعدون لدفع ضريبة المريخ عبر مدرجات 5 مايو .
- تحية كبيرة لعاشق المريخ الشاب الذي حسن صديق (ماسورة) والذي يمثل التحالف ويتواجد حاليا في الجزائر .
- مكتب العضوية بنادي المريخ يشهد ظهور مجموعة سوداكال من أجل تجديد الإشتراكات والإستعداد للإنتخابات .
- دار النادي يحتاج لمواصلة الصيانة فهيا نعيد تعمير وتاهيل دار النادي .
- مهما يحصل في المريخ من إختلاف في وجهات النظر للتنظيمات والجماهير والإعلام المريخي لا يمكن أن (نسب) و(نشتم) ونتعرض و (للشرف) و (الألفاظ النائية) و(الضرب و الطعن).
- أللهم أحفظ مريخنا من كل شر وكل سوء .
- بالتوفيق لمريخ السودان مساء الغد وتحقيق الأمل المنشودة والعودة من الجزائر بالتأهل .
- نشاطر الأخوة في ألترس مريخ السلاطين وفاة عضو المجموعة الشاب (عبد الله أبوه)
نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة ولأهله أصدقاؤه الصبر والسلوان وإنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بايجاز
ابوالعلاء محمد البشير
اللهم انصر مريخ السودان !

* غدا الاثنين سيكون اخر تدريب لمريخ السودان قبل ان يواجه مضيفه الجزائري وفاق سطيف في اياب دوري ال16 لطولة كأس الاندية الافريقية بعد ان انتهي لقاء الذهاب بت=التعادل بهدفين لكل فريق ولم يقدم المريخ ربع ماقدمه في المواجهتين التى جمعت المريخ بوفاق سطيف في النسخة الماضية من نفس البطولة بل ان المريخ وبشهادة المراقبين فقد قدم مستوا مختلفا في النسخة الماضية منذ بدايات التصفيات ودخل مع الاندية المرشحة للفوز باللقب ولكن .

* تمرين الغد سيكون ختاميا ولكن نريد ان يكون تدريبا عل التركيز وعالجة الاخطاء الدفاعية التى تسببت في ولوج هدفي الفريق الجزائري في لقاء الذهاب والحضور الذهني بكل تأكيد مطلوب في مثل هذه المباريات الهامة الهامة والتى تلعب فيها خبرى اللاعبين كثيرا ونحمد الله ان بالفرقة الحمراء خبرات متراكمة ويمكن ان تجيد التعامل مع فى مثل هذه المباريات .

* اكثر من تسعة لاعبين في تشكيلة المريخ التى ستخوض المباراة القادمة سبق لها وان شاركت في المواجهات الثلاثة التى جمعت المريخ بالسطايفة جمال سالم وامير كمال وعلى جعفر وعمر بخيت ومصعب عمر وبكري وعلاء الدين وراجي وكوفي بجانب اوكرا وجابسون حتي تراروي فهو لن يكون غريبا على اللعب في الجزائر وكل هذه الخبرات يمكن ان يوجهها اللاعبين للفريق في لقاء الرد الهام والحاسم امام وفاق سطيف .

* نقولها ونكررها الان يمكن للمريخ ان يخطف بطاقة التأهل من ارض المليون شهيد بالتفوق على خصمه العنيد واحد ابطال هذه المنافسة فقط يحتاج لاعبي المريخ للمزيد من الثقة والتركيز والحضور الذهني والجدية في الاداء بجانب احترام وفاق سطيف وهو فريق مميز وكما ذكرنا علي اللاعبين ان لاينشغلوا بنتائج ومستويات الوفاق في الدوري الجزائري فلكل مباراة ظروفها وروح التحدي الافريقي عند اللاعبين اكبر من روح التنافس المحلي لذلك يجب ان يضع اللاعبون الف حساب لخصمهم .

* مريخ السودان امام تحد كبير ويمكن ان يكسب لوك ايمال واللاعبين هذا التحدي فقط اذا قدر الجميع المسؤولية واحترموا خصمهم والمريخ كبير بتاريخه وسمعته الافريقية بجانب ان الفرقة الحمراء بها لاعبين مميزين واصحاب خبرات متراكمة .. فقط التركيز والثقة بالنفس هي التى ستقودنا الى دوري المجموعات للمرة الثانية على التوالي ونتمني ان يكون لاعبي المريخ على قدر التحدي وان يضعوا الصعود هدفا لا تنازل عنه مهما كلف الامر .

* مباراة الثلاثاء تحتاج للكثير خاصة الاستقرار رغم اننا نشعر بأن الجهاز الفني يفتقد بعض الثقة خاصة بعد التصريحات التى اطلقها لوك ايمال حول حقوقه بجانب التضارب الذي يحدث بين الطرفين لجنة التسيير والجهاز الفني وهذا الغموض نخشي ان ينعكس بصورة سلبية على مباراة الثلاثاء القادم امام وفاق سطيف وتصريحات ايمال في صحف الامس لم تطمئننا على الاطلاق خاصة وان وقتها لم يكن جيدا وعلى العموم نتمني ان يوفق الله المريخ العظيم .

// تجمع الروابط والتعبئة !

* ظل تجمع الروابط المريخية يتفرد بالتواجد مع الفريق في كل مبارياته خارج السودان او مباريات الولايات وهي سنة حميدة ووجدت التقدير عند المسؤولين بالمريخ وكذلك عند الاجهزة الفنية واللاعبين حتي الجمهور المريخي قابل تلك المبادرات بالكثير من الاشادة والتقدير خاصة وان اللاعبون يحتاجون للدعم والمساندة .

* تجمع الروابط تواجد مع المريخ في قطر والكنغو والجزائر في الموسم الماضي والان يتواجد وفد كبير من تجمع روابط المريخ بقيادة الاخوة عوض سليمان وسر الختم موسي وحسن الشيخ وهاشم بيز واخرين وصلوا الى هناك قبل ايام وبالتأكيد سيكون لهم الدوري الكبير في تشجيع المريخ بالاضافة الى وفد التعبئة الجماهيرية والذس يتوقع ان يصل خلال الساعات القادمة الى الجزائر .

* وتجمع الروابط ضرب مثلا رائعا في الوفاء وهو يتوجه برا الى الفاشر كأول وفد جماهيري يغادر برا الى مدينة الفاشر بدارفور من اجل مساندة المريخ وهو يؤدي مباراة هامة في منافسة الدوري الممتاز وتلك اللفتة وجدت الاشادة من قبل المجلس السابق حيث صرح الرئيس السابق جمال الوالي مشيدا بهذه الخطوة التى تبرهن مدي العشق لهذه الجماهير وشعار تجمع الروابط هو (لن نتركك تسير وحدك يازعيم ) .

* وبجانب تجمع الروابط فأن اعضاء لجنة التعبئة هم ايضا يرافقون المريخ في حل وترحاله مشجعين وداعمين ومساندين للفريق في مباراياته داخل وخارج السودان والموسم الماضي ايضا تواجد اعضاء التعبئة في قطر والجزائر وشكلوا لوحة تشجيعية رائعة خلف المريخ مع تجمع الروابط والاولتراس وهؤلاء هم عشاق المريخ وشفوته الذين يتنافسون على حبه والتضحية من اجله .

* التحية لتجمع الروابط وللجنة التعبئة ولمجموعة اولمبيس مونيس وساس واساس والجوارح ومجموعة التيفو وكل الروابط التشجيعية والتنظيمات المريخية تستحق الاشادة وتستحق ان يمنحها اللاعبين بطاقة الترقي لدوري المجموعات من الجزائر وكل امنياتنا للمريخ بالتوفيق خاصة وان يحمل لواء الدفاع عن الكرة السودانية في البطولة الافريقية .

// نقاط مؤجزة !

* نخشي ان تؤثر تضارب التصريحات التى تشهدها الساحة المريخية الان بين لجنة التسيير والمدير الفني لوك ايمال حول المخصصات المالية والفريق امامه تحديات لا تقبل تشتيت الافكار .

* نعم لوك اقل قامة من كل المدربين الاجانب الذين عملوا بالمريخ ولكن ذلك لايعني ان نعكر بسببه الاجواء المريخية وفي نهاية الامر فهو الان يمثل قائد المنطقة الفنية للفرقة المريخية .

* المريخ يحتاج للاستقرار الان اكثر من اي وقت مضي ومايحدث ربما يشكل خطورة بالغة على الفريق اكثر من خصومه داخل الملعب وـاجيل اي نقاش فى هذا الوقت من مصلحة احمر السودان.

* انتصار المري بالجزائر ليس مستحيلا ولكنه يحتاج للمزيد من الثقة الاستقرار والجدية وكما تفوق الزعيم في النسخة الماضية بالجزائر يمكن ان يتفوق الان على السطايفة .

* اهمية وجود المدرب الوطني كشفتها المباريات السابقة للمريخ ونعتقد ان لجنة التسيير تأخرت كثيرا في هذا الامر بعد تنحي ابن المريخ امير دامر .

* تألق العقرب وترواوري نتمني ان يترجمه الثنائي يوم الثلاثاء الى اهداف في الشباك الجزائرية وثقة الشفوت في لاعبيها كبيرة ولاتحدها حدود بكل تأكيد.

* نتمني ان يعود امير كمال اكثر ثقة وان يؤدي بتركيز بعد ان كان شارد ذهنيا في مباراة امدرمان والامير من طينة اللاعبين الكبار وبالتأكيد سيعود كما تعرفه الجماهير المريخية .

* نحن ضد تعدد المدربين في الموسم الواحد ولكن في حالة ذهاب البلجيكي لوك ايمال سيتقبل الجمهور المريخي الامر خاصة وان لوك لم يثبت كفاءته حتي الان .

* ونخشي على المريخ من تجربة الهلال الذي استبدل اكثر من عشرة مدربين خلال عام وبضعة اشهر واخر الضحايا المدرب المصري (الشاطر) طارق العشري .

* خالص التهاني لكل الطلاب الناجحين في امتحانات شهادة الاساس بكل ولايات الخرطوم وتهنئة اكثر خصوصية للمريخاب منهم مع الامنيات لهم بالمزيد من التفوق الاكاديمي .

* وتهنئة خاصة للابن النابغة مصطفي عمر البشير ابن صديقي وزميلي السابق بصحيفة المريخ عمر البشير المقيم حاليا بالدمام بالسعودية ونجاح مصطفي يعني لنا الكثير من الافراح .

* الف مبروك يادرش وعقبال الجامعة وتهنئة خاصة للحبيب عمر البشير ولأم مصطفي وعقبال الجامعة والدكتوراة يامصطفي والف مبروك تاني.

* كعادته اهتم سفيرنا بالقاهرة والمريخي الرقم عبدالمحمود عبدالحليم بوفد مركز الرحمن الذي اكتمل وصوله امس بالقاهرة ورغم وجود السفير في الخرطوم الا انه تابع ووفر الكثير للوفد.

* دكتور حسن احمد حسن مدير مركز الرحمن للحالات الخاصة واسرته يقفون على راحة الوفد الموجود الان بالقاهرة من اجل بداية اجراء الفحوصات الطبيبة لكل الاطفال المرافقين .

* وشكرا للدكتور الانسان حسن احمد والذي كما علمت بانه وقف على سفر جميع ابنائنا وبناتنا وامهاتهم الى القاهرة والان الجميع يتمتع بالراحة والاهتمام البالغ وكل امنياتنا بالشفاء للغالي محمد ولكل المرافقين له .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتائج الوفاق بمعقله تمنح المريخ الامل في الترشح

بالنظر الى اخر 10مباريات للوفاق في ارضه على صعيد البطولة الافريقية نجد ان الوفاق كسب ثلاث مباريات...تعادل في 6 لقاءات وخسر مواجهة واحدة بنسبة %60 على ارضه غير جيدة خصوصا في البطولات الافريقية التي تعلب فيها الارض عاملا مهما.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ليس إلا
احمد نصر
وعي الجمهور

* كان قدر لجنة التسيير أن تستلم شؤون إدارة المريخ في توقيت صعب.. يكتسب صعوبته من أن الوضع في المريخ بالغ التعقيد.. ويعج بالكثير من التقاطعات والتداخلات.. وقبل ذلك الالتزامات.. وأصبح مطلوباً منها أن تخلق توازناً يحقق للمريخ الاستقرار.. ويوفر للفريق المضي قدماً في استحقاقاته المحلية والبطولة الأفريقية.
بذلت لجنة التسيير جهداً مقدراً وطيباً في أن تحقق التواز المطلوب.. وتحركت في الاتجاهات المطلوب منها أن تتحرك فيها.. رغماً عن كل محاولات التخذيل وخلق مناخ محبط.. إلى جانب محاولات الاصطياد في الماء العكر، والخروج عن النص بتعمد مع سبق الإصرار.. وأخطر من ذلك.. من يتمترسون خلف كلمات حق يراد بها باطل.
ووسط هذا الواقع مضت لجنة التسيير في مهامها.. وهي أشبه بمن يمشي على حبل مشدود بين ارتفاعين شاهقين.. ومطلوب منه أن يعبر المسافة دون أن يتعثر أو تزل قدماه.
أنجزت اللجنة ما أنجزته رغماً عن الوضع المعقد.. متحدية كل الصعاب.. والأوضاع الاقتصادية العامة التي ألقت بظلالها على هذا الوضع وأثرت فيه- بطبيعة الحال.
وإذا كانت بعض الملفات يرى البعض أنها لم يكن العمل فيها بالمستوى المطلوب.. إلا إن ذلك لم يكن نتاج تقصير.. أو جهد لم يبذل.. لأن كل ملف له حساباته.. وتعقيداته أيضاً.. ولجنة التسيير لا تملك عصا موسى.. ولا خاتم المنى؛ لتوفر كل شيء، وتحقق كل شيء، وتنجز كل شيء.. فإذا كان الذين توفر لهم حب الجمهور والمال.. لم يفعلوا ذلك.. فما بالنا بلجنة تسيير شاء قدرها أن تأتي في هذا التوقيت الصعب والوضع المعقد.
والآن حددت لجنة التسيير بوضوح وشفافية موعد انعقاد الجمعية العمومية في السابع والعشرين من شهر مايو المقبل- بمشيئة الله- ليكون التحدي الكبير أمام جمهور المريخ وبالتحديد أعضاء الجمعية إما أن يكون المريخ.. مريخاً.. أو أن يعود إلى الوراء، ونظل نمارس الاجترار.. وتلاحقنا الخيبات.. من كل اتجاه.
إن الوعي الذي تشكل لدى جمهور المريخ في السنوات الأخيرة هو في الواقع وعي أصبح قادراً على فرز وتمييز الذين هم أهل للبذل والعطاء من أجل المريخ.. دون ضجيج إعلامي يتقزم أمامه ويتواضع هذا البذل والعطاء.
المرحلة القادمة في المريخ مرحلة عمل وبناء.. وهي المرحلة التي سيشكلها وعي الجمهور وقناعاته.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
الرشيد الطاهر يوضح الحقائق

قطع أمين مالية المريخ خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده عصر أمس بمقر صحيفة المريخ قول كل خطيب بعد أن قام بتوضيح الكثير من الحقائق المالية التي ظلت محور النقاشات في الساحة المريخية التي عصف بها الحديث المكثف عن مستحقات الجهاز الفني واللاعبين.
أمين المال قال إنهم في اللجنة قاموا بتسديد كافة مستحقات اللاعبين الوطنيين حتى شهر مارس، وقال إن اللاعبين الأجانب تسلموا كذلك رواتبهم حتى مارس ما عدا كوفي وجابسون اللذين سيتم دفع رواتبهما في الفترة القليلة القادمة.
أما الجهاز الفني فقد قام المجلس بسداد مستحقاته المالية حتى فبراير عدا حوافز المباريات الأفريقية، التي قال إنها ستسدد خلال المرحلة المقبلة، وذكر أن هنالك بعض المتأخرات في رواتب مساعد المدرب والطبيب، وقال إنهم في المجلس سيقومون بتسديدها في المرحلة المقبلة.
حديث أمين مال المريخ أجاب عن الكثير عن الوضع المالي، الذي ظل الحديث عنه في الفترة الأخيرة بصورة متضخمة إلى الحد الذي جعل أن هنالك مساحات خصبة للشائعات، وآخرها الحديث عن عدم سفر بعض نجوم المريخ الوطنيين إلى الجزائر؛ بسبب عدم استلامهم الرواتب، التي قطع أمين المال أنهم في المجلس قد أعطوها القطاع الرياضي؛ من أجل تسليمها لنجوم الفريق قبل المغادرة إلى الجزائر.
خلال اليومين الماضيين وجهنا سهام انتقادنا للجنة التسيير التي نريد منها أن تعطي كل ذي حق حقه، وما سرده الطاهر أكد حجم الاجتهادات الكبيرة للجنة ظلت تعاني الأمرين في تسيير شؤون النادي، الذي يبقى أمر الصرف عليه مكلفا إلى الحد البعيد، خاصة أن المريخ يعاني بسبب ضعف الموارد المالية، وبسبب المديونيات التي اتضح من خلال حديث أمين المال المريخي أنها تمثل حلقة جهنمية في عنق المريخ.
لجنة التسيير أوفت بالكثير من الالتزامات المالية، وتبقى لها القليل، ومع ذلك نطالع في كل صبيحة حديثا كثيرا ولا ينتهي عن المال والمستحقات.
ما أوضحه أمين مالية المريخ نتمنى أن يكون كافيا لتتفرغ مكونات البيت المريخي لمباراة الأحمر المصيرية أمام الوفاق، التي أعتقد أن ما تم إثارته مؤخرا سيؤثر على مردود اللاعبين فيها خاصة أن الجميع تفرغ- فقط- للحديث عن ضعف اللجنة ماليا، وتركوا العمل على تهيئة لاعبي الأحمر، وجهازهم الفني في مباراة حساسة، وتمثل مفترق طرق للمريخ هذا الموسم.
وهج أخير
نتمنى أن يسهم ما قامت به لجنة التسيير مؤخرا في عملية دفع لاعبي المريخ أمام الوفاق ليتمكنوا من إفراح الشعب الأحمر في مباراة الكحلا والبيضا.
اجتهاد كبير يحسب للجنة كافحت بقوة لتسيير أمور المريخ التي يبقى أمر تسييرها مكلفا للغاية.
الكرة في ملعب نجوم المريخ الآن بعد أن قامت اللجنة بواجبها تجاههم.
على لاعبي المريخ أن يجتهدوا للعودة ببطاقة التأهل من قلب الجزائر.
كنا متخوفين من عدم تهيئة الأوضاع المالية للاعبين والجهاز الفني، وحذَّرنا من هذا الواقع؛ لأنه سيمثل خطورة كبيرة على الفريق خاصة في حالة استمراره، لكن ما قام به مجلس المريخ قبل سفر البعثة إلى الجزائر أزاح هذه المخاوف تماما.
المريخ في الجزائر بلا منغصات، ونتمنى أن يقدر نجوم الفريق هذه المجهودات؛ ليفرحوا الأمة المريخية بعبور الوفاق في ملعبه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلمة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
لو كنت مكان إيميال

• في حفظ الله ورعايته غادرت أرض الوطن فجر هذا اليوم بعثة فريق المريخ متوجهة إلى الجزائر؛ لأداء مباراة الرد المصيرية أمام وفاق سطيف؛ لتحديد الفريق الصاعد إلى دور المجموعات من المتحول إلى البطولة الثانية.
• أمنياتنا ودعواتنا نحن وكل الصفوة من جماهير المريخ وعشاقه أن يتمكن الزعيم من إنجاز التحدي، وخطف بطاقة العبور من فك الأسد الجزائري، وهو أمر ليس مستحيلا إذا توفرت العزيمة والإرادة القوية وروح القتال.
• تأخر المريخ في المباراة الأولى بأم درمان مرتين، واستطاع أن يعود، ومن قبل تأخر أمام فريق مولودية العلمة في الجزائر مرتين، واستطاع أن يعود، ويكسب اللقاء بثلاثية، ليخطف بطاقة المرور إلى دور الأربعة قبل إكمال مباريات المجموعة.
• كل شيء ممكن في عالم كرة القدم، والمريخ يستطيع أن يتأهل من الجزائر- بإذن الله- فقط لو توفرت الروح عند اللاعبين والإدارة السليمة للمباراة من قبل الجهاز الفني.
• لو كنت مكان إيميال في الإشراف على هذه المباراة لطلبت من اللاعبين الصمود والحرص على تقفيل المنطقة بالكامل أمام هجوم الوفاق خلال أول نصف ساعة من المباراة؛ لحرمانهم من التسجيل، مع محاولة الاستفادة من سرعة خط الهجوم لخطف هدف.
• لن أستعجل الاندفاع للهجوم طوال الشوط الأول، وسأطلب من اللاعبين اللعب بتوازن كبير مع التركيز على دفاع المنطقة، وسأحاول الاحتفاظ بلياقة اللاعبين؛ لمفاجأة الخصم بالهجوم في شوط اللعب الثاني.
• لو كنت مكان إيميال لن أجد أفضل من جمال سالم لحراسة المرمى عند وضع التشكيل، وسأدفع أمامه بكل من علاء الدين يوسف، وأمير كمال قلبي دفاع، رمضان على اليمين وبخيت خميس على اليسار.
• وجود علاء الدين إلى جانب أمير كمال يمنح الأخير الثقة، ويقلل من وقوعه في الأخطاء، كما إن مشاركة اللاعبين معا طوال الموسم السابق وفرت لهما الانسجام التام وقادتهم إلى التألق.
• تألق قلبي الدفاع يمنح الحارس الثقة والاطمئنان، ويجعله يؤدي بهدوء وثبات، وهو أكثر ما يحتاجه المريخ في هذه المباراة.
• لو كنت مكان إيميال لطلبت من جمال سالم التاني والتركيز قبل لعب ضربات المرمى، فإجادتها قد تشكل خطورة على الخصم، والملاحظ أن كرات جمال تذهب إما إلى الخصم أو خارج الملعب.
• خبرة رمضان وتميزه في أداء مهام الطرف اليمين تفرض مشاركته أساسيا في هذه الخانة، أما خميس فنعتقد أن وجوده خلف كوفي في الجبهة اليسرى سيشعلها لما يتمتع به كلاهما من مهارات.
• في الوسط سأدفع بكل من سلمون جابسون، وضفر، وراجي عبد العاطي والغاني، فرانسيس كوفي. وفي خط الهجوم فأفضل الخيارات بكري المدينة، والمالي تراوري.
• ميزة ضفر في خط الوسط تتمثل في قدراته الهجومية، إلى جانب إمكاناته الدفاعية، وهو يتميَّز بإجادة ضربات الرأس، بالإضافة إلى هدوئه أمام مرمى الخصم؛ مما يسمح له بالتسجيل خصوصا في المباريات الكبيرة.
• وجود سلمون إلى جانب ضفر يمنح الفريق أفضلية الاستفادة من الكرات الثابتة والمعكوسة؛ حيث يتميز الاثنان بالطول وإجادة الضربات الرأسية، ونذكر جميعا هدف جابسون الجميل العام السابق في شباك الوفاق.
• فرص الاستفادة الكاملة من هذا الثنائي في الوسط تتعزز بوجود الفنان كوفي اختصاصي العكسيات والضربات الركنية، والتي نأمل أن يتم استثمارها على الوجه الأمثل في مباراة الثلاثاء.
• أما القائد راجي فنأمل أن يكون وجوده مفتاحا للنصر- بإذن الله- في ظل ارتفاع روحه المعنوية؛ بتسجيله هدفي العودة في مباراة الذهاب، بالإضافة إلى هدف الفوز في مباراة الأهلي مدني بالدوري الممتاز.
• بكري المعروف جدا للوفاق سيضع له الدفاع ألف حساب وذلك ما نرجو أن يستثمره تراوري ويحاول الوصول إلى الشباك.
• لو كنت مكان إيميال لطلبت من المهاجمين ولاعبي الوسط أن يكونوا قريبين من مدافعي الوفاق؛ لأنهم يخطئون كثيرا، ولا بد أن نحاول الاستفادة من أخطائهم كما استفادوا من أخطاء دفاعنا في المباراة الأولى.
• أول بديلين محتملين للدخول في الشوط الثاني هما عنكبة وأوكرا وذلك حسب مجريات المباراة، والاثنان تكون فائدتهما أكبر عند الدخول خلال المباراة من البدء بأحدهما كما تقول التجارب السابقة.
• أخر كلمة: الوفاق فريق يمكن عبوره ولا مستحيل فوق العشب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيض الخاطر
ياسر المنا
التسيير .. ولا المتفرجين

* ليت نصف المساحات التي امتلأت بالإساءة والتجريح لرجالات التسيير خصصت لحث المتفرجين ولومهم على موقفهم السلبي من النادي الذي منحهم الكثير.
* تصدت لجنة التسيير لقيادة النادي في ظل ظروف صعبة لا تغيب عن أحد في المجتمع الأحمر.
* تحملت اللجنة الأذى والكثير منه وعانى رئيسها من ملاحقات الحقوق وحاصرته الهموم والضغوط من كل الاتجاهات.
* تعمل لجنة التسيير أو بالأصح نفر منها ويتحمل المسؤولية كاملة ويركض شمالا ويمينا بحثا عن حل المشاكل وتوفير ما يدعم المسيرة ويحافظ على الاستقرار.
* ما تتحمله لجنة التسيير فوق طاقتها في وجود رجال وأقطاب وأسماء منحها المريخ الشهرة والأضواء أياديهم مغلولة وبعضهم يتفرج وينتظر سقوط اللجنة ليشمت فيها.
* استشعر شباب القروبات خطورة الوضع والموقف وتحركوا في نفرة دعمت الخزينة بنصف مليار. لكن تم صرفه على وجه السرعة في معالجة الكثير من الملفات.
* نفرة الشباب لم تحرك الكبار ولم يرق قلبهم للحال وحاجة الفريق للدعم السريع ليظل كشف السخاء محصورا على ثلاثة أو اربعة يتقدمهم الأخ جمال الوالي الرئيس السابق.
* الوضع لم يختلف كثيرا عن اليوم والأمس في القلعة الحمراء لذلك لن نستغرب إن لم يتقدم الصفوف أحد لتسير أو انتخابات.
* السيناريو يتكرر فرجة وإساءات ونظريات وغيرها من تصرفات كانت سببا في ترجل الوالي وستجعل رجالات التسيير يفرون بجلدهم عاجلا أم آجلا.
* واهمون من يسوقون لمستقبل وردي وجميل في المريخ ويراهنون على وضع أفضل لا يوجد أي مؤشر على إمكانية تحقيقه.
* ما يحدث اليوم من استمرار للفرجة والإساءات سيكون سببا قويا يجعل الوالي أو غيره يفكر مليون مرة قبل أن يقدم على أية خطوة للعمل في المريخ.
* انهيار لجنة التسيير يعني مقدمة لانهيار كيان كامل ولضياع مكتسبات كبيرة وطموحات عالية.
* مجتمع لم يسند لجنة مؤقتة جاءت في وقت صعب كيف له أن يدعم ويتحمل مجلس منتخب إذا لم يقدر على توفير أكثر مليون دولار في الشهر الواحد؟.
* كانت لجنة التسيير فرصة لإحداث تغيير جذري في المجتمع الأحمر وإنهاء حالة الفرجة وتعميق روح المساهمة والمشاركة ونهاية الهمز واللمز والإساءات والاتهامات الباطلة.
* حتى المبادرة المشرقة لشباب القروبات طعنوا في نجاحها وحاول البعض استغلالها لتحقيق مآرب أُخر.
* لن ينصلح حال المريخ في عهد مجلس منتخب أو تسيير إذا لم تصفُ النوايا وتنتشر ثقافة الدعم لتشمل كل من يعشق الكيان ويدين له بالولاء المطلق.
* لن ينصلح الحال والبعض يمتهن الإساءة والتجريح عملا سهلا وعندما يطلب منه دعم يولي الأدبار أو يختفي عن الأنظار.
* كيف ينصلح مجتمع يشعل نفر منه النار في الكيان ويريد إزاحة الموجود عبر الإساءات لينطبق عليه المثل القائل (عصيدة وملاحها في الريف)!.
* هل يضمن لنا أحد أن في الانتظار قائمة أو رجالا يملكون الرغبة ولديهم الإمكانات التي تحقق الطموح وتشيع (الفلس) إلى مثواه الأخير؟.
* إن ضمنوا للمريخ الخيارات والبديل الأفضل سيصفق لهم كل حريص على المستقبل الأفضل ويدعم مشروع التجديد ويحمل لافتات تطالب التسيير بالرحيل.
* كل الدلائل تقول ألّا بديل جاهز في الآفاق بما فيهم الذين جهزوا لخوض الانتخابات وليس أمام المريخ الكثير من الخيارات.
* سيطول انتظار الذين يأملون في دعم الدولة وتحملها فاتورة طموحات الصفوة والعنوان كما قيل (ظاهر) من عنوانه.
* يجب ألّا يُفهم أننا نناصر التسيير لكوننا نكتب في صحيفة تحت إدارتها لكن مصلحة المريخ تحتم ألّا نؤسس للفوضى ولفراغ قد يصل مرحلة الإساءة للمريخ وتأريخه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شهادة حق
حافظ خوجلي
وزير مالية المريخ وأرقام لا تكذب

* تنوير توضيحي شامل قدمه الأستاذ الرشيد الطاهر أمين مال المريخ في حوار مفتوح مع عدد من الزملاء نهار أمس في مكاتب صحيفة المريخ، تحدث فيه الأستاذ الرشيد بشفافية تامة عن كافة الأمور المالية بالنادي، وما قدمته لجنة التسيير طوال فترة عملها، ولا تزال تتحمل مسؤولياتها في صبر وثبات، وقد نجح الأستاذ الرشيد في كشف الكثير بالأرقام التي لا تكذب، وأجاب عن كل واردة وشاردة، أو كما قال حسماً للتشويش لما يرد في بعض الأجهزة الإعلامية.
* كشف الأستاذ الرشيد الحقائق مجردة دون تلوين بداية ممّا تم صرفه على معسكرات فريق الكرة الخارجية، وما تبعها من مشاركاته في البطولة الأفريقية، حتى مغادرته فجر اليوم إلى الجزائر، حاملاً معه- رئيس البعثة- خمسة وعشرين ألف دولار نثرية للبعثة.
* تحدث أمين مال المريخ عن مستحقات الجهاز الفني حيث لم يتبقَ للبلجيكي سوى خمسة آلاف دولار من مقدم العقد، لكن الأهم في حديثه أن رواتب الجهاز الفني خمسة وخمسون ألف دولار، زائداً عليها رواتب المحليين، ويصل إجمالي المنصرف الشهري مليار ونصف، كل هذا تتحمله لجنة التسيير في وقت لا يزال فيه عائد المريخ من مبارياته محجوزاً لسداد مديونياته.
* تحفظ الأستاذ الرشيد عن الحديث بشأن تركة المديونيات التي ورثتها لجنة التسيير، وفضل عدم ذكر الأرقام، لكنه تحدث عنها بلغة أدب المريخ، وكان الأجمل في حديثه أن لجنة التسيير ستقدم كشف حساب لفترة عملها من خلال اجتماع الجمعية العمومية المرتقبة في مايو المقبل، وأن اللجنة لن تترك وراءها أية مديونية خلال فترة تكليفها بإدارة النادي حتى يتسلم المجلس الجديد الملف المالي خاليا من أية مديونية لفترة عمل اللجنة.
* حقيقة كان الأستاذ الرشيد الطاهر مرتباً في طرحه لكل أوراق الملف المالي، ونقول إنها المرة الأولى التي يأتي الحديث فيها عن الأمور المالية في المريخ بهذه الشفافية؛ حسماً لاجتهادات كثيرة طالت الشأن المالي.
شهادة أخيرة
* سنعود إلى تنوير أمين المال بعد أن قدم كشف حساب شمل توضيح كل صغيرة وكبيرة.
* ومن حقه علينا أن نشيد بكل ما بذله بيانا بالعمل.
* كل التوفيق للمريخ وهو يغادرنا إلى الجزائر.
* زعيم الكرة السودانية في مهمة رسمية.
* والقادم أحلى مع المريخ- بإذن الله.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
أتمنى ألا ننسى مباراة الثلاثاء

* نستطيع القول إن المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده وزير مالية المريخ الأخ الرشيد الطاهر بمكاتب صحيفة المريخ عصر أمس، وضع النقاط على كل الحروف المبهمة.
* وأسقط ورقة التوت عن الشائعات التي ظلت تدور في بعض الصحف والمنتديات عن حقوق بعض اللاعبين والجهاز الفني وما إلى ذلك.
* وأكثر ما أعجبني في هذا المؤتمر أسئلة الصحفيين.
* فلقد اتسمت بالصراحة والوضوح التامين، وغطت كل الجوانب المتعلقة بالملف المالي من وإلى.
* كذلك أعجبني الأخ الرشيد برحابة صدره، ودبلوماسيته في الإجابة عن جميع الأسئلة، مع مراعاة الحذر مما قد يدخل في دائرة ما لا يجب أن يقال.
* المؤتمر بكامل تفاصيله الكبيرة والصغيرة في الصفحة الأولى وصفحتي الوسط.
* وإن كان على رأيي وتمنياتي الخاصة، فهي ألا ننسى في غمرة انشغالنا بالملف المالي، وما قاله إيميال في مؤتمريه الصحفيين الأخيرين، والرشيد الطاهر في مؤتمره أمس، المباراة المهمة جداً جداً، التي تنتظر فريقنا بعد غد الثلاثاء في سطيف الجزائرية.
* لجنة التسيير هي الآن الحاكمة بأمر المريخ.
* ورضينا أم أبينا قررت الاستمرار حتى يوم 27 مايو القادم.
* بالتالي فإن كنا معها أو كنا ضدها، فإن الانغماس في الحديث عنها- إن كان خيراً أو كان شراً- سيكون لا بد على حساب فريقنا العظيم.. وخصماً على إعداده النفسي.
* نحو الأسبوع- تقريباً- ولا حديث للمدرب ولجنة التسيير واللاعبين والقروبات والإعلام إلا عن المستحقات والمتأخرات والذي منو!.
* صحيح أنها قضايا مهمة، لكنها ليست الأهم في هذه المرحلة التي- كما قلنا- تنتظر فيها المريخ مباراة في غاية الأهمية.
* الغريب والأغرب من هذا كله إن الذي يطالع الأخبار في الصحف هذه الأيام قد يُخيّل إليه أن مدرب المريخ ولجنة تسييره في حرب.
* وأكبر دليل المؤتمرين الصحفيين اللذين عقدهما البلجيكي قبل أيام، ورد عليه أمين الخزينة أمس.
* وأمس القريب عقب نهاية المران الأخير للفريق قبل السفر إلى الجزائر في الواحدة من صباح اليوم قال إيميال للصحفيين إنه حدّد للجنة التسيير عشرين لاعباً للسفر إلى الجزائر، وفوجئ باستبعاد كريم الحسن وخالد النعسان والاكفتاء بـ 18 لاعباً فقط.
* وفي نفس اللحظة كذّب عضو القطاع الرياضي الكابتن حاتم محمد أحمد ما قاله إيميال، وأكد أنهم أخطروه قبل فترة كافية بعدد اللاعبين، ولم يعترض أو يطلب زيادته!.
* تخيلوا هذا يحدث بين المدرب والقطاع الرياضي قبل ساعات من تحرك البعثة إلى المطار.
* أمور السفر وعدد اللاعبين وكل ما يتعلق برحلة الجزائر كان من المفترض أن يتم حسمها قبل وقت كاف، وليس (يوم الوقفة).
* عموماً أرجع وأجدد التأكيد أن تركيزنا هذه الأيام يجب أن ينصب في المباراة الأفريقية- والحمد لله- سافرت البعثة أمس ومن المتوقع أن تصل الجزائر نهار اليوم.
* ولعل تفاؤل إيميال ووعده أن يعود من هناك ببطاقة التأهل، يتطلبان منا ومن لجنة التسيير أن نهيئ له المناخ النفسي وللاعبيه بقدر ما نقدر، ونعمل على معالجة أي مشاكل قد تؤثر على عطائهم بدل النقة الكتيرة، والتنظير الأجوف، وتحبيط الهمم.. والتشاؤم.. ولن أزيد.
* وكفى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باختصار
احمد محمد الحسن
قطع الرشيد قول كل خطيب

* كنت متحفظاً للحد البعيد من فكرة الحديث عن الشأن المالي بالمريخ عبر مؤتمر صحفي أو تنوير إعلامي حتى لو كان تنويراً ضافياً ومتقناً ودقيقاً مثل الذي قدمه وزير مالية المريخ الأخ الرشيد الطاهر للصحفيين أمس عبر لقائه مع الزملاء الإعلاميين بمكاتب صحيفة المريخ.. وكنت أعتقد أن الوضع الطبيعي للحديث في هذه الأمور هو الجمعية العمومية التي من حقها أن تقف على حقائق الوضع المالي في النادي بحذافيره وتفاصيله ولكن.. وبما إن جمعية المريخ القادمة هي جمعية انتخابية- فقط- بمعنى أن أجندتها لا تشمل خطاب الدورة ولا عرض الميزانية.. فقد كان قدر الأخ الرشيد الطاهر أن يعقد هذا اللقاء المهم بعد التشاور مع رئيس النادي الباشمهندس أسامة ونسي الذي منحه الضوء الأخضر لتوضيح حقائق الوضع المالي بالمريخ كاملة.. وجاء اللقاء الإعلامي الحاشد موفقاً للحد البعيد.. ونجح الرشيد نجاحاً منقطع النظير في تمليك الحقائق للصحافيين كاملة وبدبلوماسية يحسد عليها وبحرص أكيد على أن يقول ما يمكن أن يقال.. ويمتنع عما يرى أن ذكره لا يخدم قضية الاستقرار بالمريخ.. ولو كنت مكان أي صحفي من الذين حضروا لقاء أمس لخرجت سعيداً من هذا اللقاء لما اشتمل عليه من توضيح كامل لحقائق الوضع المالي في المريخ.. ولكنت سعيداً أيضاً بالشفافية المطلقة التي تحدث بها الرشيد فأوفى الموضوع حقه.. وقطع قول كل خطيب.. خاصة عندما تحدث عن الجهد الكبير الذي بذله مجلس التسيير ورئيسه الباشمهندس أسامة ونسي في حلحلة كثير من القضايا المالية الشائكة التي نجح في وضع الحلول الناجعة في ظل ظروف مالية معقدة.. والتزامات مستحقة.. وأهم من هذا وذاك توفير كل مستحقات اللاعبين المحترفين والجهاز الفني حتى نهاية شهر مارس الماضي باستثناء اللاعب سالمون الذي أوضح أن تسوية حقوقه المالية على النادي في طريقها إلى الحسم النهائي.
* لم يشأ الرشيد بأدبه وخلقه أن يتحدث عن المديونيات التي ورثها مجلس التسيير من المجلس السابق وعدّ أن هذه المسألة عادية تحدث في كل المؤسسات الكبيرة التي تدار برؤوس أموال ضخمة حتى نحن في مجلس التسيير سنذهب ونترك خلفنا بعض المديونيات التي نأمل أن يوفق المجلس القادم في وضع الإطار اللازم والخطة المحكمة في التوصل إلى التسوية المناسبة لها.
* لقد أكد الأخ الرشيد الطاهر أمين مال المريخ أمس أنه كان عند حسن ظن الذين اختاروه لهذا المنصب الحساس في هذا الوقت الصعب.. ومن واقع اللغة التي تحدث بها أمس.. والحقائق التي كشفها.. والمعلومات التي أدلى بها.. نستطيع أن نقول إنه أثبت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك.. أنه كان الرجل المناسب.. في المكان المناسب.. في الوقت المناسب.. وليت كل من تولى مهام إدارة الشأن المالي في أنديتنا واتحاداتنا الرياضية كان بهذه الثقة.. وهذه الأمانة.. وهذا الحرص المبالغ فيه في تمليك الحقائق للرأي العام كاملة.. إذا حدث ذلك فلن تكون هناك أي مشاكل مالية في الأندية أو الاتحادات.. ولو كان الأمر بيدي لطالبت الجمعية العمومية للمريخ بتجديد ثقتها في هذا الرجل.. ومنحه التأييد الكامل للاستمرار في أداء مهامه أميناً لخزينة المريخ حتى نضمن واقعاً مريخياً منطقياً.. واستقراراً مالياً يفيد النادي في مسيرته القادمة.
صورة ‏صحيفة المريخ السوداني‏.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القائد يرفض الاستسلام للارهاق .. راجي: ردنا سيكون في المعلب

اعترف قائد المريخ ان الرحلة كانت مرهقة للغاية وجعلت التعب ينال منه ومن زملائه ورفض راجي الاستسلام للارهاق وقال انه امر واقع علينا التدرب اليوم كاخر استعداد من اجل خوض مباراة الوفاق بعد24ساعة فقط من التدريب الوحيد..وبعد اقل من 48ساعة من وصولنا للجزائر.
لكن نركن للارهاق ونجعله شكاعة لابد من الفوز وكلنا عزيمه واصرار والكلمة لنا باذن الله تعالى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قبل السفر للجزائر
تألق العقرب وتراوري وأوكراه يطمئن الجماهير قبل المهمة الصعبة
مصعب يفرض نفسه بقوة والبلجيكي يركّز على العكسيات لحسم الجزائري

وليد الطاهر

اختتم المريخ في الخامسة والنصف من عصر أمس بإستاده تحضيراته للمباراة الصعبة التي تنتظره أمام وفاق سطيف الثلاثاء المقبل وأدى الفريق مراناً ساخناً بمشاركة 21 لاعباً وضع من خلاله البلجيكي لوك ايمال الخطوط العريضة لطريقة اللعب التي يريد الاعتماد عليها في تلك المباراة واطمأن على جاهزية عناصره لإنجاز المهمة بالشكل المطلوب بفضل التألق اللافت لبكري المدينة وتراوري وأوكراه فضلاً عن العودة القوية لمصعب عمر.

انطلق المران بمشاركة 21 لاعباً حيث غاب عبده جابر وعطرون وضفر وابراهومة واكتفى رمضان عجب وراجي عبد العاطي بمتابعة المران من الخارج في حين حضر كريم الحسن مع المجموعة ونزل إلى أرضية الملعب لكنه سرعان ما غادر غاضباً بعد أن تأكد من استبعاده من الرحلة المتجهة للجزائر وكان الجديد في المران العودة القوية لبكري المدينة وعلاء الدين يوسف والمعز محجوب، بدأ المران بتدريبات الإحماء وتفكيك العضلات والجري حول الملعب ومن ثم قسّم ايمال اللاعبين إلى مجموعتين وركّز على اللمسة الواحدة وممارسة أسلوب اللعب الضاغط والتسديد القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء ومن ثم درّب اللاعبين على كيفية بناء الهجمة بطريقة صحيحة والتركيز على أن تنتهي الهجمة في أطراف الملعب مما يؤكد بأنه يريد الاعتماد على سلاح الكرات المعكوسة أمام المرمى للوصول إلى شباك وفاق سطيف حيث درّب ايمال اللاعبين لفترة على كيفية معالجة الكرات المعكوسة داخل الشباك وكان تراوري وبكري المدينة الأبرز في التسجيل بالرأس والقدمين وبعدها درّب البلجيكي اللاعبين على التسديد القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء وكان مصعب عمر في قمة الإجادة والتألق في إرسال الكرات المعكوسة أمام المرمى وفي التسديد القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء وبات واضحاً أن ايمال سيعتمد بدرجة كبيرة على مصعب عمر في الطرف الأيسر في مباراة الوفاق بعد أن عاد بقوة وقدم أفضل مالديه في مران الأمس.

تقسيمة ساخنة

اختتم المران بتقسيمة ساخنة في وسط الملعب بين الأخضر والأحمر وشهدت التقسيمة تنافساً محتدماً بين اللاعبين من أجل اقتحام المجموعة الأساسية التي يريد ايمال أن يدفع بها في مباراة الوفاق وانتهت بفوز الأحمر بهدف وحيد أحرزه خالد النعسان وبرز المالي تراوري بصورة لافت في المران وقدم أفضل مالديه وأكد جاهزيته لقيادة المقدمة الهجومية إلى جانب زميله بكري المدينة الذي كان كالعادة متألقاً وظهر بلياقة بدنية وذهنية ممتازة ولعب بتفاهم كبير مع تراوري وكذلك ظهر أوكراه بمستوى أكثر من رائع وأتاحت هذه التقسيمة العديد من الخيارات التي يمكن أن يلجأ إليها المدرب البلجيكي في مباراة وفاق سطيف حيث وضح أن ايمال لا يريد أن يعتمد على خطة دفاعية مطلقة لأن التعادل أو الخروج بأقل خسارة لا يكفي لتأهل الأحمر وبالتالي يريد أن يلعب بتوازن وأن يستخدم سلاح الهجوم حتى يجبر الوفاق على قبول الخسارة في عقر داره بعد أن تألقت المقدمة الهجومية بشكل لافت وأكدت جاهزيتها لحسم موقعة الوفاق بعد أن استعاد بكري كل ميزاته وكان في أفضل حالاته في حين أثبت تراوري جاهزيته لقيادة المقدمة الهجومية بعد أن ظهر كبديل في مباراة الذهاب أمام الوفاق وكان النيجيري سالمون مميزاً للغاية في ترجمة الكرات المعكوسة أمام المرمى إلى أهداف بسلاح الضربات الرأسية وبالتالي فإن كل هذه الخيارات يمكن أن تلعب دوراً بارزاً في قلب الطاولة ومساعدة الأحمر على تخطي الوفاق في عقر داره.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ابوجريشة: يمنع اللاعبين من التصريحات في مطار هواري بومدين
 
 

   منع الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي بنادي الهلال اللاعبين من  الادلاء بأي تصريحات في المطار عقب الوصول للجزائر .. بينما طالب من بكري  المدينة الحديث للصحافة الجزائرية التي حاولت التركيز علي اللاعب علاء  الدين يوسف علي خلفية احداث مياراة الذهاب التي جرت بملعب المريخ بأم درمان  ودخوله في مناوشات مع لاعبي وفاق سطيف الجزائري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طارق العشري يدلي بالمثير لـ(الصدى):
من أول يوم حذّروني من الجزولي وعندهم رعب غريب من مشاركة بوي
مجلس الهلال يبحث عن مدرب ينفّذ مخطط تصفية مساوي وبشة وكاريكا والشغيل ونزار
أصابوا اللاعبين بالرُعب.. ومن يُخطئ بائع ومرتشي وستصيبه نيران الصحافة الموالية
الهلال يحتاج لمدرب كل شهرين في وجود المجلس الحالي.. تمنيت تدريبه وفرحت عندما تركته

معتصم توني

كشف المصري طارق العشري المدرب السابق للهلال الجديد المثير عن مشواره القصير مع الفرقة الزرقاء وقال إنه لم يصدّق أن الفريق الذي كان يتمنى تدريبه يشعر بسعادة لا مثيل لها عندما ينهي مشواره معه بعد فترة تعتبر الأسوأ في مسيرته كمدرب ليس بحسابات النتائج والمردود بل بحسابات الأجواء المتوترة والضغوط العنيفة والأوضاع السيئة التي جعلته بحاجة للراحة وأداء العُمرة دون أن يفكر في تدريب أي فريق آخر في الوقت الراهن على الأقل كما تحدث العشري عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية.

في البدء قال العشري إن مهمته مع الهلال كانت صعبة جداً لأنه تسلم مهام تدريب الفرقة الزرقاء قبل 20 يوماً فقط من انطلاقة مشوار الفريق في دوري الأبطال وكان سقف الطموحات مرتفعاً لأبعد الحدود بعد أن أوهمت الصحافة الهلالية الجماهير أن الأزرق يمتلك الفريق الذي يحقق لقب دوري الأبطال لذلك لم يكن هناك أي تفكير في تخطي الدور الأول بل كان كل التفكير في اصطياد اللقب الأفريقي ولكني عندما وقفت على وضعية الفريق المرشح لتحقيق اللقب الأفريقي في نظرهم على الورق لم أجد ملامح الفريق البطل فوجدت فريقاً لا يمتلك عناصر هجومية تستطيع أن تسجل ولا يمتلك عناصر دفاعية تؤمن المنطقة الخلفية والأجانب الذين يصنعون الفارق ويحصدون البطولات كانوا السبب الرئيسي في خروج الهلال من الدور الأول، وفي ظل سقف الطموحات الذي كان مرتفعاً لأبعد الحدود كان من العسير إقناع الجماهير بأن هذا الفريق غير مؤهل للمضي قدماً في البطولة الأفريقية وحتى اذا تخطى الدور الأول كان سيتوقف في المحطة التي تليه ولكن الصحافة الزرقاء الموالية للمجلس كانت تستخدم آلة إعلامية قوية أقنعت الجماهير تماماً بأن هذا الفريق سيحصد لقب دوري الأبطال وبرغم أن فريقي لم يخرج بنتيجة سيئة في دوري الأبطال وودّع المنافسة على حساب أهلي طرابلس بفارق هدف وحيد لكن قامت الدنيا ولم تقعد وهذا وضع طبيعي لأن الجماهير التي كانت تنتظر اللقب الأفريقي لا يمكن أن تقبل الخروج من الدور الأول ومضى العشري: سمعت الكثير من الاتهامات الجائرة وتعرضت لهجوم لا مثيل له ولكن فلسفتي تعتمد على عدم الرد اليومي عبر الصحف على ما يُكتب في حقي واخترت أن أرد على هؤلاء بعمل ملموس داخل المستطيل الأخضر وكان أول قرار اتخذته بعد الخروج الأفريقي هو طرد الأجانب الذين أثبتوا فشلهم الذريع وأقدمت على خطوة شجاعة بإتاحة الفرصة للعناصر الشابة فأعدت اكتشاف محمد عبد الرحمن وقدمت وليد الشعلة ووليد علاء الدين وصهيب الثعلب وأبو عاقلة وغيرهم من الشباب الذين بهروا الجميع وعندما أقنع الأزرق الجماهير وقدم مستوىً مدهشاً وعلى درجة عالية من الإتقان الخططي أمام هلال الفاشر ومريخها لم أهرب كما أشاع البعض بل ودعّتهم بكل هدوء وأعلنت إنهاء مشواري مع الهلال وأخطرت محمد عبد اللطيف هارون برغبتي في الرحيل لأنني كنت أتعرض لمضايقات إدارية كان من العسير معها أن استمر في تدريب الفرقة الزرقاء ومضى العشري: الهلال سلمني مقدم شهرين وما إن انتهت هذه الفترة الا وكثّف المجلس من المضايقات والحملات الجائرة بحقي حتى لا يدفع راتب شهر جديد وفي ظل الضغوط التي تعرضت لها انسحبت بهدوء وأعلنت إنهاء مشواري مع الهلال.

لست نادماً

ورداً على استفسار الصحيفة هل شعر بالندم عندما انتهى مشواره مع الأزرق قال طارق العشري: الحقيقة التي لا استطيع أن أنكرها أنني كنت اتمنى تدريب الهلال وكنت أتوقع أن أحقق نجاحات لا مثيل لها مع هذا الفريق الذي كم تمنيت تدريبه ولكني بعد أن تسلمت مهام تدريب الأزرق وعرفت ما يدور داخل القلعة الزرقاء والأجواء التي يعمل فيها المدربون والتي أجبرت الكوكي وكافالي على الهروب فرحت أيما فرحة عندما انتهى مشواري مع الأزرق لأنني تعرضت لضغوط لم اتعرض لها طوال مسيرتي في التدريب حيث كانت هذه الضغوط إدارية لتنفيذ مخطط بعينه مسنودة بآلة إعلامية قوية تستطيع أن تطلق الاتهامات بلا دليل لتنفيذ تلك المخططات.

هذه هي رغبتهم

وعن المخطط الذي يرغب المجلس في تنفيذه عبر طارق العشري قال: كانوا يرغبون في إقصاء مجموعة من أميز اللاعبين بالهلال ولا يريدون أن يتحملوا المسئولية بل أن ينفّذ لهم المدرب هذا المخطط ويتحمل المسئولية الكاملة، للأسف المخطط كان يستهدف مساوي وبشة وكاريكا وبوي والشغيل ونزار حامد ولكنني وقفت بقوة ضد هذا القرار وأكدت لهم أن هذه المجموعة مخلصة ومُحبة للهلال وأنهم الأفضل في الفريق وأنني على استعداد للرحيل لأنني لا يمكن أن أبصم على هذا المخطط ووقفت مع هؤلاء اللاعبين بقوة ليس لعلاقة تجمعني بهم ولكن لأن مثل هذا المخطط لا يمكن أن يمر في وجود طارق العشري الذي لا يسمح بأي تدخلات إدارية في عمله، وبسبب وقفتي القوية ضد هذا المخطط كان مجلس الهلال ينتظر انتهاء الشهرين اللذين قبضتهما مقدماً حتى ينهي تعاقدي.

التدخلات بدأت من أول يوم

وعن طبيعة التدخلات الإدارية وهل كانت تستهدف لاعبين بعينهم ومتى بدأت قال العشري: بدأت من أول يوم، كانوا يحذّروني بشدة من إشراك صلاح الجزولي ويقولون لي أوعى من الراجل دا.. ما تحطو في التشكيلة وما تشركو كبديل، ده عمرو مابجيب قوون، وكان صلاح الجزولي في نظري لاعباً مجتهداً وصاحب بنية جسمانية قوية لكنه كان يعاني من إحباطات لا مثيل لها ويعرف رأيهم فيه وحاولت أن أخرجه من هذه الحالة النفسية السيئة لكنني فشلت ودخلت في نفس الحالة التي يمر بها صلاح الجزولي وهذا هو السبب الذي دفعني للرحيل ومضى: ليس الجزولي وجده، دول عندهم رعب غريب من بوي ويحذّروني من إشراك هذا اللاعب بصورة غريبة ومريبة ولا أدري لماذا رغم أن بوي لاعب مميز جداً ويبدو أن هناك الكثير من الأمور التي لم أعرفها حتى خروجي من نادي الهلال.

عمر أي مدرب لن يزيد عن شهرين في ظل الأجواء الحالية

قال طارق العشري إن عمر أي مدرب في الهلال سواء كان بلاتشي أو غيره لن يزيد عن شهرين في الهلال لأن هذه الأجواء ستجبر أي مدرب على الرحيل من تلقاء نفسه دون أن يضطر المجلس لإنهاء تعاقد أي مدرب وأضاف: أي مدرب يعمل في الهلال يتعرض لضغوط لا مثيل لها وهناك صراعات عنيفة وسط الأقلام المؤيدة للمجلس والأخرى التي تناصب المجلس العداء واستطاعت هذه الأقلام أن تشق صف الجماهير فكانت الحرائق والنيران المشتعلة وهذا ليس أسوأ ما يمكن أن يحدث في الهلال لأن الوضع ينذر بكارثة أكبر بعد أن شقّت الصحافة الهلالية صف الجماهير تماماً وجعلت العداء على أشده ما بين مجموعة كبيرة غير راضية عن أداء المجلس وأخرى تحاول الدفاع عنه.

الهلال بنى فريقاً قوياً للمريخ ودعمه بأفضل مقدمة هجومية

وعن مدى استفادة الند التقليدي المريخ من الأوضاع التي يمر بها الهلال قال طارق العشري: المريخ منذ فترة كان المستفيد الأكبر من الأخطاء التي تحدث في الهلال والذي ساعد المريخ في بناء فريق قوي يضم أفضل مقدمة هجومية ممثلة في تراوري وبكري المدينة وعبده جابر في وقتٍ لا يمتلك فيه الهلال أي خط هجوم يؤهله لتحقيق نتائج جيدة في البطولات الأفريقية لأن غياب المهاجم الهداف كان السبب الرئيسي في مغادرة الأزرق دوري الأبطال ويكفي الهلال هرجلة أن ستة لاعبين من أميز العناصر في الأحمر انتقلوا اليه من الهلال.

احتاج للراحة من هذه الضغوط العنيفة وسأذهب لأداء العمرة

وعن وجهته القادمة بعد انتهاء مشواره مع الهلال قال طارق العشري إن الضغوط العنيفة والأجواء الصعبة التي عمل فيها في القلعة الزرقاء على مدى شهرين تجعله بحاجة للراحة على الأقل في الوقت الراهن وبالتالي من الصعب أن يحدد وجهته القادمة لأنه يريد أن يرتاح وأن يذهب لأداء العمرة وبعد ذلك يمكن أن يفكر بهدوء وفي أجواء أفضل في وجهته القادمة.

أي لاعب يخطئ بائع ومرتشي

قال طارق العشري إن الأجواء الحالية في الهلال لا تساعد أي لاعب مهما كانت قدراته على تقديم مستواه الحقيقي مع الأزرق وأضاف: اللاعبون مرعوبين وأي لاعب يخطئ ليس في قاموسهم كرة القدم لعبة أخطاء بل هو خائن وبائع ومرتشي وقبض ثمن الخطأ الذي وقع فيه وهذا الوضع يجعل أي لاعب يشارك وقلبه في يده خوفاً من الوقوع في الخطأ الذي يضعه في خانة المرتشين ومالم يتجاوز الهلال هذه المرحلة الصعبة لن يتمكن من العودة للطريق الصحيح حتى وإن تعاقد مع بلاتشي أو غيره.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خليك واضح 
محمدالطيب كبور 
غابت الشفافية فاهتزت الثقة

اكثر الاشياء التي ظلت تميز اهل المريخ البحث الدائم عن مايفيد النادي وظهور اي مشكلات علي سطح المشهد المريخي يتم تاجيل تداولها لحين الفراغ من الاستحقاقات التي تواجة الفريق خصوصا الخارجية ولكن علي غير العادة الان الفريق امام مهمة صعبة جدا يقاتل من اجلها بارض الجزائر والاولي العمل علي تهيئة مناخ يساعد علي التركيز والاستقرار حتي يتفرغ فرسان الزعيم لخطف بطاقة العبور لدوري المجموعات من معقل السطايفة الا ان الواقع غير ذالك تماما بعد دخول ازمة المريخ المالية لمنعرج صعب التحكم فيه بعد حالات الشد والجذب التي اصبحت امر اعتيادي بين مجلس الادارة التسييري من جهة واللاعبون وجهازهم الفني من جهة اخري ولم يسلم الاعلام المريخي الذي دخل كطرف محايد باحثا عن الحقيقة بايراد تصريحات لكلا الطرفين بميزان الشفافية الذي يتيح الفرصة للوصول للحقيقة ومسلسل المستحقات المالية اضر بمسيرة الفريق لانه اصبح يتفاقم يوميا لوصوله لمرحلة صعب التحكم فيها لتاجيلها لحين الفراغ من اهم مباراة للزعيم لان الوعود مسلسل مكسيكي ممتد منذ شهور وليس هو وليد اللحظة حتي يتم التعامل معه بنفس طريقة اهل المريخ التي زكرتها في افتتاحية المقال

لان امر تاجيل تداول الامر خرج عن السيطرة بالنسبة للاطراف المطالبة بمستحقاتها واغلب المطالبين محتجين علي تصريحات اعضاء مجلس التسيير الذين دائما في تصريحاتهم يكأدون انه ليست هناك مطالبات وان جميع اللاعبين والجهاز الفني استلمو مستحقاتهم وجزء قليل جدا مقدور عليه فقط لم يتم الايفاء به هذا التضارب هو اس المشكلة فقليل من الوضوح والشفافية مع عدالة في توزيع ماتوفر للتسييرين من اموال علي اللاعبين وجهازهم الفني لحين سداد باقي المتاخرات كان سيجنب النادي الدخول في هذا الحرج الكبير مع السعي الجاد لتوفير هذه المستحقات حتي تمضي مسيرة الفريق دون مشكلات اثرت بشكل كبير علي المريخ وجعلتة قريب جدا من وداع دوري الابطال بحالة عدم الاستقرار التي عاشها الفريق

غياب الشفافية والوضوح دمر الاستقرار وهز الثقة وجعل اصابع الاتهام تتوجه لكل من يوجه نقده لمجلس التسيير ليصنف بانه يسعي لتشويه صورة التسييرين مع ان الواقع اوضح من الشمس وانعكاساته علي فريق الكرة ليست خافية علي احد بل هي اوضح من شمس الظهيرة وفوق هذا تصريحات بعض اللاعبين وتوقفهم بالفعل عن ممارسة النشاط لحين تسوية امورهم المالية وايضا المدير الفني البلجيكي لوك ايمال الذي كان اكثر صبرا من الجميع حتي نفد مخزون صبره وبعد هذا لايتحملون النقد

اكثر وضوحا

وجود مشكلة مالية بالمريخ ليس هو المشكلة وانما المشكلة الحقيقية عدم الاعتراف بها ومواجهتها وبالتالي السعي الجاد لحلها فكل المسكنات لها اوان بعدها يزول المفعول كما هو الحال الان

ابعاد كريم الحسن وخالد النعسان هو تقليص للمنصرفات وهو اعتراف بالمشكلة المالية رغم عمليات المدارة التي انتهجها مجلس التسيير

24 ساعة فقط تفصلنا عن اهم مواجهة مصيرية للمريخ والمشكلة المالية وغياب الشفافية هما المسيطران علي المشهد في المريخ

خبر عودة النجم الاتحادي المريخي محمدنور وبراءتة اسعد القاعدة المريخية وهي تبادل نور حبا بحب وغرد عشاق المريخ بالامس عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي مهنئين بعودة النجم الكبير لمعشوقتة الساحرة المستديرة

الف سلامة للاخ الزميل الخلوق نوح جارالنبي بصحيفة الاسياد الذي تعرض لاعتداء نقل علي اثره للمستشفي وان شاء الله معافي

مجرد سؤال

لماذا تقبلون المدح وترفضون النقد ..??

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد رحلة شاقة براً وجواً
المريخ يصل العلمة بعد 18 ساعة من موعد إقلاعه من الخرطوم

انطلقت رحلة المريخ صوب مدينة العلمة الجزائرية من الثانية من فجر أمس ولم تنته الا في الساعة العاشرة من مساء نفس اليوم لتصل البعثة الحمراء بعد 18 ساعة من السفر المتواصل والانتظار في المطارات مما جعل الإرهاق سيد الموقف .
وبدأت الرحلة في الثانية فجراً من مطار الخرطوم لتصل الدوحة في الخامسة الا ربعاً وتوجهت البعثة من الدوحة إلى مطار الجزائر حيث أقلعت الرحلة في الثامنة والنصف صباحاً واستغرقت الكثير من الوقت لتهبط الطائرة المقلة للبعثة الحمراء في مطار الجزائر في الرابعة عصراً وحرص الاتحاد الجزائري على إرسال موفد له استقبل البعثة الحمراء في المطار واستكمل إجراءات دخول البعثة الحمراء في وقتٍ وجيز وحرصت أسرة السفارة السودانية ممثلة في عمار الطيب السفير المفوض وأحمد عبد القادر مستشار السفارة وكمال جبارة الملحق الإداري وزميله محمد هارون وجمال الطاهر كنان من العلاقات العامة والقطب المريخي عوض عيد على استقبال البعثة الحمراء في المطار وفوجئت بعثة المريخ بأجواء باردة في الجزائر ولم تنتظر البعثة كثيراً في المطار بعد أن علمت أن الطائرة ستتأخر لأربع ساعات على الأقل حتى تنقل البعثة إلى مدينة قسطنطينة ومن هناك يتوجه المريخ في رحلة برية للعلمة تمتد لساعة وقررت البعثة الحمراء التوجه مباشرة براً من الجزائر إلى العلمة وبالفعل تحرك الأحمر براً بمرافقة أحد ممثلي نادي وفاق سطيف لتصل البعثة إلى مدينة العلمة بعد رحلة شاقة ومرهقة في العاشرة ليلاً وفي ظل الإرهاق الذي سيطر على الجميع كان من العسير أداء أي تدريب فتوجهت البعثة مباشرةً إلى فندق المنار وكان محي الدين عبد التام نائب الأمين العام في انتظار البعثة التي تولى رئاستها وتم توزيع اللاعبين على غرفهم على وجه السرعة وأشرف الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة على كل هذه الترتيبات بنفسه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يرصد حافز ضخم للاعبين حال الوصول لمجموعات الأبطال

قال محي الدين عبد التام نائب الأمين العام ورئيس البعثة إن المريخ سيكون في الموعد وسيقدم واحدة من أجمل مبارياته في هذا الموسم وسيفرض الهزيمة على الوفاق في عقر داره حتى يعود للخرطوم ببطاقة الترشح لمجموعات الأبطال وأضاف: صحيح أن الرحلة كانت شاقة ومرهقة وكان من المفترض أن يصل الأحمر عبر رحلة مريحة من الجزائر إلى العلمة لكن تخوفنا على اللاعبين من ساعات الانتظار في المطار واخترنا السفر براً ورغم ذلك كان الإرهاق حاضراً واستبعد عبد التام أن يتأثر الأحمر سلباً بالإرهاق الشديد جراء الرحلة الطويلة مؤكداً أن اللاعبين أبدوا إصراراً لا مثيل له على تقديم مباراة للذكرى وتحقيق الفوز على الوفاق وإسعاد الجماهير الحمراء بالوصول إلى مجموعات الأبطال، وكشف عبد التام عن حافز ضخم رصده مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ للاعبين حال الوصول لمرحلة المجموعات مؤكداً أن المجلس سيسلم اللاعبين حافزهم فوراً بعد أن تعاهدوا على العمل بجدية والأداء بقوة من أجل الوصول لمرحلة المجموعات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اوف سايد
حسن محجوب
* الله معاك يا مريخ السعد

* وصلت بحمد لله وتوفيقه بعثة المريخ الى عاصمة المليون شهيد الجزائر الشقيقة في رحلة أقل ماتوصف به انها مرهقة وشاقة وتنتظرهم غداً الثلاثاء مباراة اقل ماتوصف به أيضاً انها على سطح صفيح ساخن .

* لم يعجبني الاداء في المباراتين اللتين لعبهما المريخ قبل سفره رغم ان المريخ لعبهما في ظرف 48 ساعة قبل مغادرته الخرطوم ورغم ان المريخ انتصر بهدفين في المباراة الاولى مع أهلي مدني بهدفي اوكرا وراجي عبدالعاطي والثانية مع مريخ نيالا بهدفي اوكرا وتراوري.

* نكذب إن قلنا ليس لدينا تحفظات حول أداء اللاعبين وليس هناك تقصير منهم وعلى العكس لدينا الكثير والمثير الذي يمكن قوله ولكن طالما هم في ميدان التنافس سنشد من أزرهم ولن نطرق باب الحقائق ونحاول تحفيزهم ودفعهم ليقدموا الأفضل ويصلحوا من شأنهم وشأن فريقهم.

* طالما هم يرتدون شعار المريخ وأمامهم مباريات وتحديات سنكون خلفهم ومعهم حتى النهاية ولن ينقطع العشم فيهم وفي صحوة باتت تمثل حلم الصفوة.

* لن نفقد الأمل رغم التعادل بطعم الهزيمة أمام وفاق سطيف في المباراة الاولى ولن نكثر من الحديث عن السلبيات والأخطاء الدفاعية وغيرها وسنترك للجهاز الفني أن يعالج ما يقدر عليه ويحسن الصورة بالشكل التي تمكن الفريق من بلوغ النهاية السعيدة.

* هذا الأمر يجب أن لا يكون شعار مشجع أو إعلامي شخصي بل يجب أن يكون شعار جماهيري وإعلامي ونحن نؤدى مباراة الغد في ظل ظروف صعبة ونتيجة مخيبة للآمال خرجنا بها من داخل قلعتنا الحمراء وبين جماهيرنا.

* ليجرب الجميع في المريخ التخلي عن التبرم والتشاؤم والشعور بالحسرة ولوم اللاعبين والمدربين والتركيز فقط على الدعاء لمريخ السعد وفخر البلد بالانتصار في مباراة الغد ذات الاتجاه الواحد.

* وليجرب الكثيرون في المريخ تطبيق نظرية نشجعه في كل الظروف وفي كل الأحوال التي رسمها الأخ الدكتور عمر محمود خالد في إحدى قصائده الرائعة ....وفي كل الاحوال لن نخسر كثيراً فاذا لا قدر الله خسرنا الماتش فان دورى 16 في الكونفدرالية محمدنا وباقين في المنافسات الافريقية.

* ويبدو ان الوقت قد حان وليس ثمة خيار أمام عشاق المريخ غير أن يجربوا هذه النظرية ويقفوا بقوة خلف فريقهم في كل الأحوال.

* الدعم المتواصل والقوي والذي لا تفصله نتائج ولا يؤثر فيه خذلان لاعب أو تقديرات غير سليمة لمدرب فرص نجاحه أكبر وذلك لأنه يمثل أقوى أسلحة التغيير وأشدها نفعا وأثرا.

* تعادل المريخ أمام وفاق سطيف وفرط في انتصار على أرضه وأدى لاعبوه المباراة بتقاعس تام ولم يحسن مدربه التعامل مع ظروف المباراة ليس مشكلة المشكلة ان يفرط اللاعبون في مباراة الغد.

ان سايد

* كان الله في عون المريخ في ظل الظروف الصعبة التى سافر فيها.

* في مباراة وفاق سطيف الأولى تاه الجميع في الملعب أولهم أمير كمال والذي يقال بأنه سوف يغيب عن مباراة الغد بعامل الاصابة.

* تشكيلة ثابتة خير من مجموعة أسماء كبيرة والكلام ليك يا البلجيكى المطير عينيك.

* المريخ يعاني من شح المال فهل يعاني مهاجموه من شح التهديف.

* كوفي لديه مرتب مارس فهل يلعب لينا غداً لعب المية كما يقولون فاننا نعول عليه كثيرا في العكسيات.

* الاخضر الليموني يساعد كثيرا في رفع المعنويات.

* ركز يا عبد التام برفع المعنويات بالظروف.

* يارب تدينا الفي مردنا. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
ارتفاع الدونار

ولأهلنا ميزة تحوير الأسماء والالتفاف حولها.. حولوا السراميك الى الس يرميك.. وكبار السن يقلن للموتر الموت تر.. وتر هذه تعني مباشرة.. بمناسبة المباشر هذه فقد ودعتنا مذيعة بابتسامة مصنوعة لم تصبر حتى ابتعاد الكاميرا عن بوهية وجهها حتى لبست ثوب عبوس.. الاسماء المحورة هذه غير القطن المحور وراثيا ..لعل أبلغ ما سمعته مؤخرا هو اطلاق لفظ الدونار على الدولار.. ولقد أصبح الدولار الامريكي بعبعاً مخيفاً يلتهم كل ما يقع أمامه حتى وقع امامه اقتصادنا.. وهاهو يمسح طرف شفتيه بلسانه تلذذا.

........

قصة خيالية

كانت الطفلة في الخامسة من عمرها لم تم اغتصابها وقتلها..أخرى كانت في الثانية من العمر فقط...طفل في الخامسة وشقيقه في الثالثة من العمر قتلتهما زوجة أبيهما أمس.. الالف الافلام الاباحية بلا كابح تتجول بالرسائل ما بين المراهقين.. كنت اقرأ عناوين الصحف لاحد المعارف من كبار السن وهو أعمى.. فقال لي يا ولدي دعنا في الواقع واقرأ لي اقوال صحف اليوم.

قرأت له من خيالي

المدينة الرياضية تستضيف بطولة العالم في سباق المائة متر... انارة خمس قرى بكهرباء منتجة من تدوير النفايات....

قال لي.. شكراً لك...وأخرج الراديو.. واستطرد.. ان لم اك أرى فاني اسمع... أراد فقط ان يتأكد من مستوى الكذب في البلاد ربما.. وبلند الحيدري صوته يبدو ويغيب.

أعمى

لكنك تنظر وجهي الآخر

تحت قناع الموت.

.....

مربوطة

هي التاء لا اسم لعبة في الكتشينة ولا حمارة عمنا الشيخ التي كانت تحلب ليسقي بها من اشتدت به الكحة ولا هي قدم صبي او فتاة مصفدة بالسلاسل في كثير من البيوت خوف العار في بعض المرات وخوفا من أذية الناس في مرات أخرى.. مربوطة هي التاء التي اصبحت مفتوحة كاحتمالات الهجرة.. ترك الدراسة.. هزيمة أنديتنا.. أفواهنا من دهشة الواقع...كان هناك فرق قديما ما بين البنات والبناة قبل ان تأتينا التعليمات الأخرى من حملة الاقلام وصار كلو واحد...مثلة مدرستنا ...كتبها معلم ...ومدرست الشيخ.. كتبتها طالبة...على الاقل كان كيشة (ت) زمان ما بعرف الراء.. أصبح اليوم لا يعرف التاء..

وانتة حكمة

واللا آية

......

دعاء المحبوب على المحبوب

تزخر أغنياتنا بالدعاء للمحبوب وعليه.. سأحاول توسيع الحديث عن ذلك في مادة منفصلة من لدن منديلي راح مني والشالو ما يتني حتى لو شقاي بديك سعادة ليك بقسم عمري هم مرورا بان شاء الله ما ينتم ليك مراد.. وكنت قد سألت متشددا في مسألة الدعاء هذه وهل يمكن ان تكون مستجابة فحدجني بنظرة تلوت الفاتحة منها في سري...ود عمتنا سأل رجل مدروش حبتين مع بعض فقه هل. على من نقز على مداح لا يحملون طار اثم فقال لا.. اكان يقول نعم.. عشان احولو مزار أثري.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
ابوبكر مهدي الشريف
أخـــذلنا يا مــريخ

× سافر الزعيم إلى جزائر السطايفة وهو يحمل عبء التعادل في الذهاب، وقصده التغلب على صنوه في الإياب والظفر بالصعود والترقي للمجموعتين .

× يسافر الأحمر الوهاج وكل التوقعات المنطقية والعقلانية تقول بصراحة العبارة أن الموقف صعب جدا وأن المنال و المنى في غاية الاستحالة .

× المريخ ليس بأضعف من الوفاق فنياً، بل يتفوق عليه ويمتلك عناصر تفوق لاعبي سطيف خبرة وقدرة، ما في ذلك من شك أبدا أبدا .

× ولكن ما خرج به لقاء القلعة الحمراء يساعد المنافس بشكل كبير ويجعله أكثر ثقة وقوة وقدرة في مواجهة الأحمر هناك في بلادهم بكل تأكيد .

× والظروف التي أحاطت بعناصر الفريق وجهازهم الفني، من عدم استلام الحقوق وملئ الجيوب ، يؤثر كثيراً ويعيق النفوس المملوءة بحب المال، من العمل الخارق الجبار وجني الثمار وإفراح الانصار .

× وتلاسن القيادات عبر الصحف، يهد العمل الفني ويبعث اليأس ويفتر الهمم التي تريد تقديم العطاء رغم البلاء .

× هذه أشياء لا تليق مع الاندية الكبيرة التي تريد الانتصار وتهدف لتحقيق البطولات، وخلعها من فكوك الأسود القابضات عليها بالأنياب .

× العرض الحسابي الذي قدمه وزير مالية التسيير غير دقيق وأغفل الكثير والكثير، وحتى بعض الذي أكده نفاه المدير الفني في حينه، ونحن نصدق ألوك جدا ولا نطمئن أبدا للرشيد .

× ولكن هل يستطيع لاعبو المريخ أن يخذلوا توقعاتنا ؟ ويكسروا قواعد كرة القدم ويأتوا بنصر يفرح أهل السودان ؟

× صحيح أن كرة القدم لها مقوماتها وسياساتها ورسوماتها التي بغيرها لن تنقاد أو تروض .

× ولكن يمكن أن تذوب وتتلاشى بعض الفوارق والصغائر ، في حالة ان اللاعبين وجهازهم الفني استطاعوا فعل ذلك .

× في مثل الظروف التي يعيش فيها المريخ الآن لا يحدث الانتصار إلا بعزيمة وتضحية ودوافع اللاعبين وبس .

× فإذا أتقن اللاعب العمل وضاعف الجهد وصبر على الأرق، فإنه يستطيع أن يغطي فوارق تهيئة الأجواء ودوافع العطاء .

× يستطيع ان يخذلنا المريخ غداً ويأتينا بنصر عزيز، إذا فكر لاعبوه في تلك الجماهير الوفية التي سبقتهم إلى هناك رغم ضيق الايد وضنك العيش .

× يستطيع المريخ أن يخذلنا ويتأهل إلى المجموعتين، إذا قدر اللاعبون المسؤولية ووضعوا اسم النادي الفخيم ومكانته نصب أعينهم وفي قلوبهم وأعماق أحشائهم .

× الرأي عندي هو أن الأمل وكل الرجاء، يتوقف فقط على مجهود ومسؤولية اللاعبين في مباراة الغد، ولا شيئ سواه .

× ولو تذكر اللاعبون تلك السمعة العظيمة التي خلفها المريخ العام الماضي أمام كماشة الجزائر الثلاثية، فسوف نرى فريقا يسر البال ويقدم الجمال .

× ولو ترك اللاعبون وجهازهم الفني كل أشياء السودان في المطار ، ولبسوا ثياب العز والفخار وإثبات الذات، فلن يذل أو يهان الكيان بحول الله .

× ولو طبق لاعبو المريخ وجهازهم الفني، ما طبقه فريق ليفربول الإنجليزي وتقمصوا دوره وشخصيته أمام بروثيا دورتموند الألماني ، لرأينا مريخا يهز الأرض ويعز البلد ، بإذن الله الواحد الأحد.

× ومن بعد لا نملك إلا أن نسأل الله أن يسدد الرمي ويثبت الأقدام عند اللقاء ويفرح السودان وأهله من جزائر الشهداء .

الذهبية الأخيرة

× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا اليوم نذكر، أن مبارك سلمان الذي تولى تدريب الهلال بعد هروب العشري ، هو أول من بدأ الهروب من الهلال، وفي عهد هذا الكاردينال، وذهب لأمريكا ، يعني هو زول عارف درب الشراد، فلا تضايقوه ، يخليكم في الفضايا .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد 
تتعدد الأسباب والهروب واحد


* مسألة وقت ليس الا كانت ثم يهرب العشري الفرعون المصري فبيئة الهلال طاردة والمناخ الذي يتوفر داخل البيت الأزرق طارد.؟

* ليس هناك إجماع على الكاردينال واغلب الذين في صف الرجل وضعتهم الظروف أو خوفاً من التهديد والوعيد الذي تمارسه آلته الإعلامية.

* هروب العشري ليس هو أول هروب يمارسه مدرب أو لاعب في الهلال ولكن هروب الفرعون المصري في حد ذاته حكاية.

* الفرعون كان مدعوماً من آلة كردنة الإعلامية ولم يكن كيسه فاضي.. وكان يُعّول عليه كثيراً في استقرار الفريق.

* الآن يكون وضع صلاح الجزولي أفضل بكثير بعد هروب الفرعون المصري وبعد ان وصفه العشري بالفاشل.

* هذه الحرائق والانفجارات التي تحدث في الهلال الآن لن تهدأ إلا إذا تدخلت السلطات الأمنية وما حدث من اشتباكات سيتكرر فالأجواء متوترة ومشحونة..

* وأي مباراة للهلال على ملعبه يجب توفير قوة أمنية كبيرة داخل المدرجات ووسط الجمهور حتى لا يحدث ما لا يحمد عقباه.

* كتبت قبل مباراة الامل والهلال ولا اتوقع أن يخذلني الجنرال صلاح أحمد آدم مدرب الهلال السابق ولن يخذلني أيضا الأمل حليف الهلال في التخلف عن المباريات في الموسم المنصرم.

* هروب العشري يثبت بياناً بالعمل ان بيئة الهلال ومناخه طارد ويصعب العمل فيه وان التدخلات الإدارية تتم شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى.

* أما حديثه من أن لاعبي الهلال لم يستلموا رواتب خمسة أشهر يجعلنا نتساءل عن قوة الهلال المالية الضاربة التي تحدث عنها الكاردينال.

* وأغرب ما في الأمر ان الإعلام الأزرق يظل يتحدث عن أزمة المريخ المالية ويتناسون خمسة أشهر بحالها لم يستلم فيها لاعب هلالي راتبه.

* إنهاء عقودات اللاعبين قبل فترة الانتقالات وحديث الهارب العشري عن خمسة أشهر لم يستلم فيها اللاعبون مرتباتهم دليل على أن الموقف المالي في الهلال متأزم جداً.

* سبق هذه المشاكل رفض الكاردينال دفع مستحقات النقر اخوان وطارق احمد آدم إلا بتسوية.

* الرشيد الطاهر أمين مال المريخ أكد في التنوير الصحافي ان البلجيكي لوك إيمال استلم مرتباته وفي نفس اليوم نفى لوك أنه تسلم مرتباته.

* هروب العشري يذكرنا بهروب لاعب الهلال السابق فالنتاين وما يحدث من هروب متكرر في البيت الأزرق يوضح معاناة الأجانب في الهلال.

* أما الوطنيين الذين لم يتسلموا رواتب خمسة أشهر ورغم ذلك يأتي العشري ويصرح بعدم حاجته للجزولي فهم صابرين على شيء أحر من الجمر.

* لا أعلم لماذا تذكرت مباراة الأمل والهلال في 2011م وكان وقتها الهلال قد فاوض نزار حامد وصالح الأمين قبل المباراة بساعات.

* انتهت المباراة برباعية وشهدت أحداث مؤسفة ودخول الجماهير لأرضية الملعب وأطلقت الشرطة البمبان.

* بعد ان كشف العشري موقف الهلال المالي واستغناء الهلال عن أجانبه لم يتبقى للهلال إلا الاعتماد على مساعدات وهدايا الحكام.

* موقف الهلال والمعاناة التي يعيشها على مستوى الفريق والجماهير يتطلب تحرك كبير من جهات بعيدة لخدمة الهلال.

* لجنة الحكام لن تقصر في إرسال حكام مثل شانتير ورجال خطوط مثل هيثم النور والذي تتكرر أخطاءه بدون أي عقوبات والمستفيد الوحيد معلوم للجميع.

* اي حكم يخطئ في مباراة لصالح المريخ تتم معاقبته واي حكم يخطئ لصالح الهلال تتم ترقيته.

* وصلت بعثة المريخ الجزائر ونسأل الله التوفيق والعودة ببطاقة التأهل.

* ليس صعباً ان يعود المريخ بنتيجة ايجابية ومرضية ولكن ذلك يتطلب عمل كبير من الجهاز الفني واللاعبين.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العتب مرفوع
هيثم كابو
الله .. الوطن .. (الفرار) !

* قال مدرب الهلال (السابق) أقصد (الهارب) طارق العشري لقناة (الحياة) الفضائية المصرية أمس إن إدارة نادي الهلال بعد خروج الفريق من البطولة الإفريقية طالبته بإقصاء بعض اللاعبين واستهداف اخرين؛ ولكنه رفض ذاك الإسلوب الذي لا يشبه التدريب؛ واحترم مهنيته ونفسه وفر ب(صفره ) ..!

* أجمل ما في العشري أنه ركل دولارات الكاردينال وهرب لبلاده؛ لأن من يملك قوته يملك (فراره) ..!

* هرب النابي .. فر الكوكي .. غادر العشري متسللاً؛ ولم يعد عند الهلال أي أمل في استقرار فني ..!

* مع الفرار لا أمل في الاستقرار ..!

* الأمل الوحيد الذي تبقى للوصايفة هو أمل دنقل ..!

* على ذكر أمل دنقل دعونا نجري بعض التعديلات (الصفرية) على قصيدته الشهيرة (لا تصالح) بعد الموقف المحترم للمدرب المصري طارق العشري الذي رفض الإملاءات وقال (لا) في وجه (التدخلات) .!

* لا (تجامل)

ولو منحوك الذهب

أترى حين أفقأ عينيك

ثم أثبت (صامولتين) مكانهما ..

هل ترى..؟

هي أشياء لا تشترى .

* أصبح الهلال نادي طارد؛ وكل مدرب يأتيه لا محالة شارد ..!

* فر التونسي نبيل الكوكي، بينما المصري طارق العشري شرد ..!

* كان طارق العشري مدرب فريق سيد (الشرد) ..!

* من قبل حزم مدرب الوصايفة نبيل الكوكي حقائبه للاطمئنان على والدته المريضة في مؤتمر صحافي عقده بنادي الإفريقي التونسي ..!

* قالت الصحف الهلالية وقتها ان والدة الكوكي مريضة؛ ولم يتبق لكتّاب الهلال سوى استخراج أورنيك مرضي باسم (أم الكوكي) ..!

* (فجأة) تحول نادي الإفريقي التونسي بأمر الصحف الزرقاء إلى (مستوصف) و(حال الوصايفة الآن لا يوصف) ..!

* نسأل الله للعشري وأم الكوكي وأم سادومبا (الصحة)؛ وللهلال المواصلة ب(عافية) ..!

* كل مدرب يأتي للهلال يقدم لنا (أسلوب) مختلف في الفرار، و(طريقة) خاصة في الهروب ..!

* كل مدرب يأتي للهلال يركز مع (طريقة الهروب) ولا يهتم ب(طريقة اللعب) ..!

* (الطريقة) التي تعامل بها العشري مع الوصايفة ليس فيها أدنى احترام فالموسم لم ينته بعد وأمام الفريق مباريات مهمة في الدوري الممتاز بعد الطيران؛ و(لسه بدري علي الهروب والزوغان) ..!

* لو صبر العشري قليلاً فإنه لن يكون في حاجة للهروب؛ لأن (العقرب) قادر على إنهاء تعاقده بثنائية ستجعله يعود لدياره ويلحق بالكوكي الذي (ركب التونسية) ..!

* جددّ الكاردينال (الثقة) في العشري بعد الطيران؛ فرد عليه المصري بالهروب لأنه (لا يثق) في لاعبي الهلال ..!

* سخر العشري من صغار الهلال وانتقد عجائز الفريق، وما كان في داعي للكلام دا يا عشري و(حقو تراعي مشاعر ناس مساوي) .!

* إعلام الهلال مركز مع صهيب الثعلب؛ و(ما عارفين المدرب هو الثعلب) ..!

* سمعنا بفريق يستغنى عن مدربه، ولكن مدرب يستغنى عن فريقه دي جديدة، و( يا الكاردينال انتو لسه في بداية الموسم والعشري لم يحترم قيم وموروثات الهلال) ..!

* (باقي الموسم) كملوه بالفاتح النقر، بس العشري كان شاطر وما خلى ليكم (باقي مستحقات) ..!

* يا فداسي .. (فريقكم انضرب والمدرب هرب) ..!

* نتمنى الا يُحمِّل إعلام الهلال (الطابور) مسؤولية (هروب العشري) ..!

* حقيقة عملية العشري انتهت من الصواميل؛ و(سوّدت وش الكشافات والمواسير) ..!

* وش الوصايفة ما ياهو .. و(خلاص موضوع العشري دا حقو الناس تنساهو) ..!

* الجفلن خلهن أقرعوا ماكسيم و(شوفو مخارجة للتيم) ..!

* ماكسيم ينتظر مخالصة سريعة التطورات الأخيرة والخلافات؛ و(الموضوع دا واضح وما داير ليهو حريق وسك ونيران وشعارات) ..!

* أعطى الهلال العشري كل شئ؛ لذا كان الأجدر بالعشري أن يعطي الهلال (شئ من الاحترام) ولا يعقل أن يتعامل معهم بصورة تجعل النادي محل سخرية وتندر بين بقية الأتيام ..!

* يا كردنة .. انتو أكبر من الاستخاف والسخرية ولازم تردوا علي العشري بقوة عشان ما يخليكم مادة كوميدية ..!

* صبر الوصايفة على الصفر المقيم أكثر من ثمانين عاماً؛ فما الذي يجعل العشري يرفض تحمل موسم واحد ليغادر قبل إكمال العام بطريقة مهينة ومنزوعة الاحترام ..!

* نعلم أن واقع الهلال مؤسف؛ ولكن ليس للدرجة التي تجعل المدرب يتعامل معهم بهذا الاستخفاف غير المقبول

* يا عشري .. الهلال أكبر من الزوغان؛ و(حركتك ما احترمت نادي كبير وله وزن وثقل بالسودان) ..!

* يا العشري .. (بلاش مهازل والهلال أكبر من هذه المساخر) ..!

* اتمسخري ..!

نقش أخير

* انتم في (الشردة) بأس يتجلى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوفاق يؤكد مشاركة جابو وحنيشي أمام المريخ
رئيس نادي الدفاع: فريقي تعرض لمعاملة قاسية في ملعب 5 يوليو.. وحمار أتى بتشرفات لا تشبه الوفاق
الان غيغر: أعددت الفريق بشكل مثالي للقاء المريخ برغم الإرهاق وسأفتقد خدمات دلهوم وربيعي في المواجهة

أكد الجهاز الطبي لنادي وفاق سطيف الجزائري تعافي الثلاثي عبد المؤمن جابو وكنيش وحاشي من الإصابة التي تعرضوا لها مؤخراً واطمأن على جاهزيتهما للمشاركة أمام المريخ يوم غدٍ الثلاثاء في إياب الدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال، من جانبه كشف السويسري الان غيغر المدير الفني للوفاق في حديث للشروق الجزائرية أن فريقه تعرض لإرهاق لا مثيل له في الفترة الماضية لكنه استطاع أن يجهّز الفريق بشكل مثالي للقاء العودة أمام المريخ، على صعيد متصل شن رئيس نادي دفاع تاجنانت هجوماً عنيفاً على إدارة وفاق سطيف والرئيس حمار وذكر ان فريقه تعرض لمعاملة قاسية في ملعب 5 يوليو لدى زيارته الأخيرة لمواجهة الوفاق في الدوري الجزائري.

اطمأن الجهاز الفني لوفاق سطيف الجزائري على سلامة الثلاثي عبد المؤمن جابو وكنيش وحاشي من الإصابة التي تعرضوا لها مؤخراً وأكد جاهزيتهم للمشاركة مع الفريق في مباراة الغد أمام المريخ في إياب الدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال ويعول السويسري الان غيغر المدير الفني للوفاق تحديداً على قدرات عبد المؤمن جابو الذي سجل الهدف الثاني للوفاق في مباراة الذهاب بامدرمان في الظهور بمستوى مميز في مباراة الغد وتقديم مباراة كبيرة يقود من خلالها الفريق لتحقيق الفوز على المريخ والتأهل لمرحلة المجموعات من مسابقة دوري الأبطال وشدّد آلان غيغر في حديث للشروق الجزائرية على أنّه استطاع أن يضع استراتيجية ناجحة للقضاء على الإرهاق، الذي سيكون مفتاح تأهل النسر الأسود إلى مرحلة المجموعات لكأس رابطة أبطال إفريقيا على حساب المريخ ولم يُخف غيغر (55 عاما) تخوفه الكبير من شبح الإرهاق الذي يعاني منه زملاء بن العمري جرّاء مواجهة المريخ على أرضه (2 – 2)، ثمّ التباري ستة أيام من بعد مع دفاع تاجنانت (1 – 0) وتابع غيغر: لم نستفد من وقت كاف للاسترجاع بعد السفرية المتعبة إلى السودان، ويبقى توصلنا إلى استراتيجية ناجحة للاسترجاع الجيد، كفيلا ببلوغنا المرحلة الحاسمة وقدّر مدرب بطل إفريقيا 2014 ، أنّه كان يجدر بالرابطة المحترفة جدولة برنامج خاص للنوادي المعنية بالمنافسات القارية، قبل أن يضيف متفائلا: سنتعامل مع الوضع كيف ما كان، وسنكون في الموعد وسنفرح أنصارنا، مشيرا إلى أنّ فريقه في أتم الاستعداد رغم عدم قيامه بتحضيرات خاصة لمواجهة المريخ لأنّ الوقت لم يسمح بذلك وبمقابل تثمينه ابتعاد النسور نسبيا عن منطقة الخطر، نوّه غيغر إلى أن الوفاق سيفتقد خدمات المدافع ميلود ربيعي بداعي الإصابة، إضافة إلى استمرار غياب القائد مراد دلهوم بسبب العقوبة، في وقت سيستعيد فيه الثنائي فارس حاشي ورياض كنيش في مواجهة المريخ غداً الثلاثاء، من جهته أكّد المتوسط توفيق زرارة أنّ العياء نال من الفريق لكنه ليس بالأمر المقلق، مؤكدا أنّ الفريق الأسود والأبيض سيعمل على استرجاع قواه وسيتأهل ليحقق سابقة، طالما أنّه لم يسبق لأي ناد جزائري أن لعب مرحلة مجموعات المنافسة القارية الأغلى ثلاث مرات تواليا.

رئيس الدفاع يشكو من المعاملة السيئة في سطيف

شكى الطاهر فرعيش رئيس نادي دفاع تاجنانت من المعاملة السيئة التي تعرض لها فريقه لدى زيارته لمدينة سطيف والتباري مع الوفاق في ملعب 5 يوليو في الدوري الجزائري مبيناً أن فريقه تعرض لمعاملة سيئة خاصة من رئيس النادي حسان حمار الذي رفض تسليمهم مفاتيح الغرف الخاصة بالفرق الزائرة إلى جانب أنه لم يلق التحية على أي عضو من فريقه عند الوصول إلى ملعب 5 مايو وكشف الطاهر في حديث نقله موقع الهداف أن ما جاء به حمار من تصرفات يعود تصريحاته الهجمية على شخصه قبل أيام حتى يشحن الأجواء قبل المواجهة مفيداً بأن مثل هذه التصرفات كان ينبغي الا تأتي من رئيس نادٍ لأكبر الأندية الجزائرية والذي يُعد مفخرة للجزائريين بعد أن حقق العديد من البطولات القارية في الفترة الماضية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يخاطب المفوضية ويحدد موعد جمعيته العمومية

شرع مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ رسمياً في وضع الترتيبات اللازمة لانعقاد جمعيته العمومية في السابع والعشرين من مايو المقبل وخاطب المجلس المفوضية رسمياً أمس وأخطرها بالموعد الذي حدده لانعقاد جمعيته العمومية وأكدت المفوضية أنها بالفعل تسلمت خطاب مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وسترد عليه في غضون الساعات القليلة المقبلة بعد أن أمّنت المفوضية على أن المجلس هو الذي يحدد الوقت المناسب لانعقاد الجمعية العمومية, وأكد الدكتور الفاتح حسين المفوض الولائي أنهم بالفعل تسلموا خطاباً من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ أمس حدّد فيه السابع والعشرين من مايو المقبل موعداً لانعقاد جمعيته العمومية مشيراً إلى أن تحديد موعد الانتخابات يخص لجنة التسيير المريخية لذلك لا يمكن أن ترفض المفوضية الوقت الذي يحدده المجلس لانعقاد الجمعية العمومية لافتاً إلى أنهم طلبوا من مجلس الإدارة مدّهم بقوائم العضوية وبعدها ستبدأ الإجراءات بنشر كشوفات العضوية وأضاف الفاتح: المريخ حدّد الخطوة الأولى وهي مهمة جداً وتتمثل في تحديد موعد انعقاد الجمعية العمومية مع إخطار المفوضية قبل وقتٍ كافٍ حتى تضع الجدول الزمني للانتخابات وتستكمل كل الإجراءات التي تحتاج للكثير من الوقت لافتاً إلى أنهم وبعد تسلم كشف العضوية يستطيعون التأمين على موعد انعقاد الجمعية العمومية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كريم الحسن لـ(الصدى) : أنا محبط.. فوجئت بإبعادي وأسألوا أبوجريشة وايمال عن السبب




استفسرت الصدى الغاني كريم الحسن عن الأسباب التي أدت لاستبعاده من البعثة الحمراء المتجهة إلى الجزائر وقال كريم الحسن إنه لا يعرف لماذا تم استبعاده من هذه الرحلة لأنه كان مجتهداً وشارك في كل التدريبات بجدية وظهر في آخر مباراة للفريق في الدوري الممتاز وقدم نفسه بصورة جيدة وأضاف: أنا محبط وغير سعيد بسبب ما يحدث لي الآن وحتى اللحظة لا أعرف أسباب استبعادي ويمكنكم أن تستفسروا الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي أو البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني عن تلك الأسباب لأنني لا أرى سبباً مقنعاً يجعلني خارج القائمة التي سافرت للجزائر، ورفض كريم الحسن الحديث عن المباراة وقال إنه لا يدري كيف يتحدث عن مباراة ليس مشاركاً فيها ولم يكن ضمن قائمتها لكنه تمنى للمريخ الفوز وأن يجبر الوفاق على قبول الخسارة في عقر داره وأن يعود الأحمر ببطاقة التأهل إلى مجموعات الأبطال.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 عااااااجل .. الروماني بلاتشي يصل الخرطوم ويتعاقد رسمياً مع الهلالويغادر  لعطبرة وصل الخرطوم اليوم الروماني ايلي بلاتشي للاشراف رسمياً علي تدريب  الهلال وكان في استقباله المكتب التفيذي لنادي الهلال .. وتفيد المتابعات  ان الروماني اكمل اتفاقه مع رئيس الهلال اشرف الكاردينال وسيغادر يوم غدٍ  الي عطبرة لاستلام مهام تدريب الفريق الذي يتأهب لمواجهة الاهلي عطبرة يوم  الاربعاء القادم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
ترقب جولة الإياب وتوتر الأعصاب

×بوصوله إلى الجزائر يكون فريق المريخ قد ترك خلفه جميع المشكلات المالية، وتداعيات تأخر الرواتب ، إضافة إلى لتصريحات المتبادلة بين المدرب والإداريين، وتعليق الإعلام عليها، وبذلك نكون قد دخلنا فعلياً في تفاصيل ومجريات المباراة - المنتظرة عشية الغد على ملعب الثامن من ماي، ولن يجد أي مريخي مفراً من الدخول في دوامة التكهنات حول نتيجة تلك المباراة، وبالتالي انقسام محبي المريخ بين متفائل بنتيجة جيدة ، ومتشائم بخروجٍ متوقع، وهنالك آخرين لديهم قناعة بكل النتائج المعروفة لمباريات كرة القدم من فوزٍ وخسارة أو تعادل وما إلى ذلك.

×على المستوى الشخصي لدي أيمان تام بكل نتائج كرة القدم، أفرح كثيراً لفوز المريخ وأحزن أكثر عند خسارته، لكنني والحمد لله بعيد كل البعد عن الإحباط، وبعيد أكثر عن التداعيات السلبية عند الخسارة، والأمر مرده القناعة الشخصية بالنتائج الطبيعية لمباريات كرة القدم، مع الاقتناع أكثر بعدم الدخول في دوامة المشاكسات بين جمهور المريخ والهلال بحيث تسعدني خسارة الأزرق محلياً لسبب بسيط يتمثل في مساهمتها في تتويج المريخ بلقب الدوري أو الكأس، لكنني في المقابل لا أكترث لمباريات الأزرق الأفريقية، ولا أسمح لنفسي بالدخول في مشاكسات دائمة مع أهل القبيلة الزرقاء، لذلك تجدني أكتب عن المريخ عملاً بالآية الكريمة :{فَأَمَّا الزَّبَدُ فَيَذْهَبُ جُفَاءً وَأَمَّا مَا يَنْفَعُ النَّاسَ فَيَمْكُثُ فِي الْأَرْضِ}.الرعد (17).

×مناكفات الغريمين التقليديين ؛ موجودة في كل بقاع البسيطة لا أحد ينكر هذا الأمر، لكنها لا تخرج عن طور أدب التناكف بروحٍ ودية وعدم خروج عن المألوف، على عكس السودان الذي تحولت فيه المناكفات إلى سخرية متعصبة ساهمت في تحول الوسط الرياضي إلى مرجلٍ يغلي، ونحن في غنىً عن الدخول في مثل هذه الدوامة ولا نريد لتجربتنا الصحفية حديثة العهد أن تكون تكراراً لتجارب الآخرين ، ولن نساهم في زيادة حده التعصب بين جمهور الفريقين لأي سببٍ كان.

×جمهور المريخ يضع كل مخاوفه على طاولة التوقعات، قبل أن يطلق الغامبي باكاري بابا صفارة انطلاق لقاء السحاب بين المريخ ونسر الهضاب، وتلك المخاوف من بينها شماتة أنصار الند التقليدي الذين ينتظرون في المقابل رد البضاعة التي سوقها أهل المريخ عقب خروج الأزرق من الأبطال على يد الأهلي طرابلس، لكنهم في المقابل –أي المريخاب - لديهم إيمان بأن حالهم أفضل من حال الجمهور الأزرق حتى وأن خرج المريخ (لا قدر الله) فإنه سيستمر في المضمار الأفريقي برسم الكونفدارلية.

×مثل هذه المباريات المفصلية تأزم موقف الجمهور وتزيد من حده توتره بالإضافة إلى أنه يكون شغوفاً بالنصر حتى يقوي موقفه أمام جمهور الند التقليدي، وهي العادة التي مر على وجودها ما يقارب القرن ، لكنها لم تكن بالصورة الحالية إذ أن التعصب الضار انتشر بشكل حاد في السنوات العشرين الأخيرة.

في القائم

×بالرغم من دخولنا في تفاصيل ومجريات جولة الغد إلاّ أننا مجبورين على التعليق حول تصريحات مدرب المريخ.

×البلجيكي عاد إلى تسريب التصريحات مكذباً أقوال أمين مال المريخ خلال مؤتمره الصحفي بمباني هذه الصحيفة.

×إيميال أستغل علاقته ببعض الإعلاميين لمهاجمة الإدارة في الوقت الذي كنا ننتظر منه التركيز على النواحي الفنية والخططية ورفع الروح المعنوية.

×لوك يعُتبر قائد كتيبة المريخ، والقائد عليه التركيز مع فصله المشكلات الإدارية عن الفنية.

×حتى في حال تذمر اللاعبين من عدم صرف المستحقات كان على البلجيكي حثهم على القتال والتأهل.

×إلاّ أنه كان أول المطالبين بمستحقاته المالية في الوقت الذي فشل فيه الفريق في الفوز على سطيف داخل أم درمان.

×كنا ننتظر منه أكمال مهمة الترقي إلى الدور المقبل وبعدها الحديث عن المال.
×قد يكون الرجل متخوفاً من عدم صرف المستحقات عقب الجولة.

×وقد يكون متخوفاً من تنحي الإدارة حال خرج الفريق من الأبطال.

×لكنه تناسى أن العقد شريعة المتعاقدين والحقوق يمكن ردها عبر المحاكم الرياضية حال لم يوف المجلس بالتزامه المالي.

×أمين مال المريخ برر المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده إيميال قائلاً بأن المدرب نواياه سليمة ويهدف إلى المصلحة العامة.

× في المقابل إيميال ترك مصلحة الفريق الفنية وتوجه إلى الحديث حول الجوانب المالية.

شبك خارجي

# أللهم أنصر المريخ فوق كل أرض وتحت إي سماء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خصصت صحيفة الهداف الجزائرية عبر عددها الصادر اليوم الاثنين 18 ابريل  2016م ، مساحة معتبرة تعكس اهتمام كبير بلقاء الاياب بين المريخ والوفاق ،  حيث جاء السرد كمايلي :
 * لم يعد يفصل سوى 24 ساعة عن موعد لقاء الفصل  بين وفاق سطيف والمريخ السوداني لتحديد صاحب تاشيرة التاهل الى دور  المجموعات ، وهي المقابلة التي ستكون خاصة بالنسبة للوفاق ، لان الامر  يتعلق بمواجهة يمكن وصفها بلقاء تحديد مستقبله على جميع الاصعدة .
 ****التعادل في المريخ لايرسم التاهل ****
 وفي قراءة لحظوظ الوفاق في بلوغ دور  المجموعات رابطة الابطال الافريقية امام المريخ السوداني ، فانه لا اختلاف  بين اثنين على ان ممثل الجزائر يملك حظوظا اوفر في الظفر بتاشيرة التاهل ،  بعد نتيجة الذهاب التي عاد بها من الخرطوم حيث فرض اشبال المدرب السويسري  الان فيفر التعادل على السودانيين بثنائية في كل شبكة ، وبالرغم من هذه  الافضلية الا ان ذلك لايعني ان الوفاق قد تاهل رسميا الى هذا الدور الذي  يعتبر الهدف الوحيد المتبقي للنادي قبل نهاية الموسم ، وان كان هناك امل  ضئيل باحتلال مرتبة في البوديوم في البطولة .
 ***لقاء الغد حاسم والتجند واجب ***
 وفي سياق متصل فانه يجدر التاكيد على ان لقاء الغد المقرر على السابعة  مساء ، سيكون حاسما بالنسبة للوفاق سواء في المرحلة الحالية اوحتى المستقبل  القادم للنادي ، ونظرا لاهمية هذا الموعد المصيري ،فانه لابد من التجند  على جميع الاصعدة لتحقيق هدف التاهل ، لان الاكيد ان المهمة لن تكون  بالسهولة التي يراها البعض ، رغم نتيجة الذهاب التي تبقى مفخخة ،فضلا عن ان  المنافس سيلعب دون ضغط تقريبا.
 ***اللاعبون وجهوا نداء للانصار من امدرمان***
 وقف لاعبو الوفاق في لقاء الذهاب على الدعم الكبير الذي كان خلف المريخ  السوداني ، من خلال اكتظاظ الملعب عن اخره بالانصار ودعمهم غير المنقطع  لرفاق بكري المدينة طيلة اطوار المواجهة ، رغم تقدم الوفاق بالنتيجة مرتين ،  مما فرض ضغطا كبيرا على الوفاق وحتى الحكم تاثر بذاك الضغط ، وبعد نهاية  اللقاء كان لجابو ورفاقؤه نداء الى الانصار من اجل الحضور بقوة في لقاء  الاياب من اجل تحقيق التاهل ، حيث قال جابو وقتها (لقد تعرضنا للضغط والضرب  من لاعبي المنافس .. متعودون على ذلك ، لكن نطلب من انصارنا ان يكونوا  حاضرين بقوة لدعمنا في الاياب لتحقيق التاهل .
 *** الوفاق مطالب بتحدي الارهاق والتركيز ضروري***
 ومن بين العوامل التي سيكون على الوفاق تحديها في لقاء المريخ ، هو عامل  الارهاق خاصة بالنسبة ليعض اللاعبين ، خاصة بعد مقابلة دفاع تاجنانت التي  فاز فيها الوفاق بصعوبة كبيرة ، وقصد تجاوز هذا العام فانه من الضروري على  اشبال المدرب الان التركيز كلية على المقابلة والتعامل معها بكل جدية .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺇﺟﻤﺎﻉ ﻭﺳﻂ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺄﻫﻞ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ ﺑﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ /1 ﺻﻔﺮ

ﺑﺮﻏﻢ  ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﻮﻳﻠﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺎﻗﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ ﺍﻻ ﺃﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺆﺛﺮ ﻣﻄﻠﻘﺎً ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﻤﺎﺱ  ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺃﺑﺪﻭﺍ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﻫﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻀﺤﻴﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ  ﺇﺳﻌﺎﺩ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻫﻢ ﻭﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺨﻄﻲ ﻋﻘﺒﺔ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﻭﻟﻤﺴﺖ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ ﺇﺻﺮﺍﺭﺍً  ﻻ ﻣﺜﻴﻞ ﻟﻪ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﻭﺭﺍﻫﻨﻮﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ  ﺳﻴﻬﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻘﺮ ﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﻭﺣﻴﺪ ﻭﺳﻴﺤﻠّﻖ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﺒﻌﺪﻭﺍ  ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﺄﺛﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻌﺎﻣﻠﻲ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻷﻧﻪ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻊ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ 5 ﻳﻮﻟﻴﻮ  ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺣﺼﻞ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




 (لقد تعرضنا للضغط والضرب من لاعبي المنافس .. متعودون على ذلك ،



..شوفوا الكذب والتضليل ....!!!ياااااااااااااارب انصر الزعيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم ياااااارب انصر المريخ ..متوكلين عليك يا  الله ...
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
شورى وأقطاب سلبية مقيتة‏


â–، رغم الإحباط الذي يسود القاعدة الحمراء من ضعف إدارة لجنة التسيير الحمراء وفشلها الذريع في الحفاظ على توهج المريخ الأفريقي في الموسم (2015) وعدم قدرتها حتى في قيادة الملف المالي لبر الأمان رغم جل تلك الإحباطات إلا أنني أتساءل عن مغزى عقد الجمعية العمومية في مايو أو بعده أو قبله حتى.

â–، تساؤلي نابع عن هويّة من سيتقدمون الصفوف ويتقلدون زمام الأمور الإدارية بالنادي الأحمر (بالإنتخاب) وعن مدى قدرتهم للصعود بالمريخ من جديد بعد أن قصت أجنحته وضربت التفرقة لاعبيه وساد التذمّر جميع منظومته بسبب غياب المستحقات ونهج المماطلات وتضاعف المسؤوليات.

â–، ما يحدث في ساحة المريخ حالياً دليل واضح على أن (حواء) المريخ قد عقرت وعجزت عن إنجاب رئيس يتحمّل المسؤولية بعد (جمال الوالي) وينشل الفريق من (وحل) لجنة التسيير إلى ضفاف الإستقرارين الفني والإداري.

â–، مجلس شورى (لم ينجح أحد) تحالف (تنظير وضوضاء) أقطاب ميسورين (يتفرجون على هذه المهزلة) ولا يحركون ساكنين.

â–، من نجح فقط هى (جماهير المريخ الوفية) التي استشعرت المسؤولية وظلّت في حالة (إستنفار) دائم لدعم النادي وفقاً لاستطاعتها فعقدت العزم وخططت وأنجزت وأجادت في ظل وقوف جميع (الرأسماليين) الحمر على منصات المشاهدة والمتابعة فقط.

â–، دفعت نصف مليار ودعمت بالفكر والمال ورفدت خزينة النادي بقرابة المليار ونصف في لقائي ذئاب نيجيريا ووفاق الجزائر بينما تتحكّر العناصر الرأسمالية في مقاعد المتفرجين وتسعى الآن لحجز موقعها في الجمعية العمومية.

â–، من وجهة نظري أن فترة لجنة التسيير قد كشفت بجلاء عن (سلبية) مجلس الشورى وأقطاب النادي وتحالف التنظير ومعارضة الورق ولم يقدمو ما يفيد الكيان بعد أن كانوا يتسيدون الهجوم على فترة جمال الوالي وانتقاد سياساته والتنظير وعندما طرق المريخ أبوابهم بعد رحيل الوالي وانتظر تذليل صعاب محنته لم يجد أحد.

â–، ارتباط الدعم بتقلّد المناصب يؤكّد أن هؤلاء لا يعشقون (كيان المريخ) وإنما يبحثون فقط عن الوجاهات الإعلامية والإستفادة من التواجد بمجالس الإدارات والتنعّم بصفة (عضو مجلس إدارة بنادي المريخ).

â–، ما أسطّره الآن ليس دفاعاً عن لجنة (التدمير) التي أوردت المريخ موارد الهلاك وإنما كشف الوجه الآخر لتلك العناصر التي تتفرّج على الأحمر والتأكيد على جزئية لهثهم للمناصب وعدم اكتراثهم لما يحدث للمريخ.

â–، أين سوداكال وحسن عبد السلام وجمال الكيماوي ونادر مالك وتحالفه الضوضائي والفادني ولوردات (2013) وعبد الله حسن عيسى والوافد الجديد (أبو القاسم برطم) وكتيبة معاوني الوالي السابقين (همت – متوكل) ومحمد الياس محجوب.

â–، لماذا يتابعون من على البعد معاناة المريخ المالية ولماذا لم نسمع عن متبرّع برواتب اللاعبين لشهر مارس أو متكفّل برحلة الجزائر أو متبنى للتعاقد مع محترفين بالتكميلية.

â–، يديرون استثماراتهم ولا يهمهم المريخ من بعيد ولا من قريب فقط لأنهم (خارج المجلس) وحتى إن وثقت فيهم الجمعية العمومية فسيقتصر دورهم على مهمّة (الكومبارسية) تحت ظلال رئيس مقتدر مالياً.

â–، الفيصلي السعودي في (2014) حصل على دعم من أعضاء شرفه بلغ (4 ملايين ريال) عندما بلغ دعم أكثرهم (2 مليون ريال) وأقلّهم (10 الاف ريال).

â–، وقبل أشهر دعم أعضاء شرف الهلال السعودي خزينة ناديهم ب (7 مليون ريال) عقب تتويجهم بكأس ولي العهد السعودي، وأحد أعضاء شرفه الذي يقطن (ببريده) تكفّل بمعسكر ومنصرفات الفريق لمواجهتي (التعاون والرائد) وزاد عليه بالتكفّل بمعسكر وإقامة فريق شباب الهلال لمواجهة شباب الرائد.

â–، ماذا قدّم أولئك لفرق المريخ السنية؟ بل من منهم تصدّى لإحدى رحلات الأحمر الولائية وتكفّل بمنصرفاتها من إلى؟

â–، هل دعم أحدهم الأحمر عقب مسيرته المميزة بأبطال (2015)؟ هل التف أبناء المريخ لرفد خزينة النادي بالأموال ليدخل سوق الإنتقالات في (2016) بقوة ويحافظ على تميّزه.

â–، الإجابة قطعاً لا فمن يدفع عندنا ينتظر (صوره) على الصحف وسرد تقارير لماله الذي جاد به للمريخ بينما في لحظة المحن يتفرّج ويبتعد.

â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: لا إنتخاب لمن ينتظرون (المنصب) حتى (يدعموا).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺗﺠﻤﻊ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺍﺑﻂ ﻳﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻳﺪﻋﻢ ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ

ﺣﺮﺹ  ﺗﺠﻤﻊ ﺭﻭﺍﺑﻂ ﻣﺸﺠﻌﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﺒﻖ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻤﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻝ  ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﺮﻓﻘﺔ ﻣﺤﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻡ ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺍﻻﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﻭﻓﺪ ﺗﺠﻤﻊ  ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺍﺑﻂ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻓﻮﻑ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺒﻮﻝ ﻭﺩﻋﻢ ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻣﻌﻨﻮﻳﺎً ﻭﻃﺎﻟﺒﻪ ﺑﺘﻨﺎﺳﻲ  ﺍﻟﺨﻄﺄ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺑﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻭﻗﻊ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﻭﺷﻜﺮ ﺃﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺗﺠﻤﻊ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺍﺑﻂ  ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻨﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﻭﻋﺪ ﺑﺄﻥ ﻳﺮﺩ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻞ ﺑﺄﺩﺍﺀ ﻗﻮﻱ ﻭﻣﺸﺮﻑ ﻓﻲ  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻐﺪ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻗﺤﺘﻰ ﻳﺴﻬﻢ ﻣﻊ ﺯﻣﻼﺋﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺮﺷﺢ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ  ﺷﺎﻛﺮﺍً ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺘﺮﻙ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻭﺣﺪﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ ﺑﻞ ﻗﻄﻌﺖ  ﺍﻷﻣﻴﺎﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﻮﻑ ﺧﻠﻔﻪ ﻭﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪﺗﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﻮﺭ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ  ﺑﻨﺠﺎﺡ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحكم قبضته على صدارة الشباب بثلاثية في شباك كوبر


 واصل  المريخ مشوار تفوقه في بطولة دوري الشباب بولاية الخرطوم وحقق فوزاً عريضاً  على كوبر بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة عصر أمس سجلها سفيان ويس وعمار ليرفع المريخ  بالنتيجة رصيده إلى 21 نقطة في الصدارة وتعتبر المباراة الأولى تحت إشراف  المدرب محمد ابراهيم عقب استقالة الثنائي عادل أمين وجندي نميري، وسيواجه  المريخ الموردة في الجولة المقبلة بملعب رابطة شباب ناصر في الثالث  والعشرين من الشهر الجاري
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دوري أبطال افريقيا: برنامج مباريات اياب ثمن النهائي

كوورة - في ما يلي برنامج مباريات اياب ثمن نهائي مسابقة دوري أبطال افريقيا لكرة القدم بتوقيت مكة المكرمة (جرينيتش +3).

الثلاثاء 19 أبريل 2016:

الساعة 16:00: زيسكو الزامبي - الملعب المالي (الذهاب 3-1)

الساعة 18:00: أهلي طرابلس - أسيك ميموزا (الذهاب 0-2)

الساعة 20:00: مولودية بجاية - الزمالك المصري (الذهاب 0-2)

الساعة 21:00: وفاق سطيف - المريخ السوداني (الذهاب 2-2)


الاربعاء 20 أبريل 2016:

الساعة 16:30: مازمبي - الوداد المغربي (الذهاب 0-2)

الساعة 20:30: الاهلي المصري - يانغ افريكانز (الذهاب 1-1)

الساعة 20:30: ماميلودي الجنوب افريقي - فيتا كلوب (الذهاب 0-1)

الساعة 21:00: النجم الساحلي - انيمبا النيجيري(الذهاب 0-3)




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كأس الاتحاد الافريقي: البرنامج الكامل لمباريات اياب ثمن النهائي

كوورة - في ما يلي برنامج مباريات اياب ثمن نهائي كأس الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم بتوقيت تونس (جرينيتش +1).



الثلاثاء 19 أبريل 2016:

الساعة 16:30 : الملعب القابسي - زاناكو الزامبي (الذهاب 1-1)

الساعة 17:30: ساجرادا اسبيرانسا الانغولي - فيتا كلوب دو موكاندا الكونغولي (الذهاب 2-1)

الساعة 21:00 : الترجي الرياضي التونسي - عزام التنزاني (الذهاب 1-2)

الساعة 21:00: مصر المقاصة - النادي الرياضي القسنطينى الجزائري (الذهاب 0-1)

الاربعاء 20 أبريل 2016:

 الساعة 16:00: سبورت فيلا الأوغندي - الفتح الرباطي المغربي (الذهاب 0-7)

الساعة 18:00: ميدياما الغاني - أهلي شندي السوداني (الذهاب 0-0)

الساعة 19:00: انبي المصري - مونانا الغابوني (الذهاب 0-2)

الساعة 22:00: الكوكب المراكشي المغربي - مولودية وهران الجزائري (الذهاب 0-0)

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
المريخ العنيد في أرض المليون شهيد


* ازدانت الأراضي الجزائرية بوصول الزعيم بالأمس وسط احتفالات حاشدة في مقدمتها تجمع روابط المريخ وأعضاء السفارة السودانية بالجزائر .

* 48 ساعة تفصلنا عن أهم حدث رياضي للمريخ في العام الحالي.

* الروح المعنوية تناطح عنان السحاب.

* واللاعبون تركوا كل شئ وراء ظهورهم وتفرغوا بكلياتهم للأهم ومعركة الحصاد.

* لم يطالعوا أخبار الصحف الجزائرية التي تحاول بث الروح العدائية.

* رغم تلطيف الأجواء من قبل تجمع روابط المريخ.

* اللاعبون والجهاز الفني يدركون بأن التركيز هو أمضى الأسلحة عشية الثلاثاء.

* وباذن الله فإن أخطاء الذهاب لا ولن تتكرر في الإياب.

* لا نبالغ اذا ذكرنا بأن المريخ هو الأقرب للتأهل.

* بالعودة للمباراة السابقة بخلاف الهدفين لم يكن لفريق وفاق سطيف أي وجود.

* بل يمكن أن نصنف المباراة باللغة الدارجية عبارة عن قون وباك بين المريخ ودفاع وفاق سطيف.

* وكان يمكن للمريخ بعد التعادل إحراز أكثر من هدف.

* الا أنها المجنونة.

* رفضت أن تمنح من أجزل لها العطاء.

* وحالياً الكرة في ملعب لاعبي المريخ.

* وللعلم ومن خلال ثلاث مباريات لم يستطع وفاق سطيف تحقيق أي انتصار على المريخ.

* بل أن الزعيم كان الأفضل والأقوى والأجدر في كل المباريات سواء بالجزائر أو أم درمان.

* ولا أظن بأن الأمر سيختلف في أرض المليون شهيد.

* وليتتبع ألوك ايمال سياسة الهجوم خير وسيلة للدفاع.

* ومتأكد بأن انطلاقات المدينة وعنكبة واختراقات كوفي كفيلة بجعل الوفاق يتراجع للدفاع.

صدى ثان

* حاول الإعلام الأزرق استعراض عضلاته وإيهام جماهيرهم (المغلوب على أمرها) بأن المدرب المصري العشري هرب من تلقاء نفسه.

* ليخلقوا لأنفسهم بطولات وهمية.

* الا أن العشري قطع عليهم الطريق ورد بكل قوة وشجاعة على تلك الادعاءات.

* العشري صرح بأنه لم يهرب ولا يعرف طريق الهروب.

* وأنه سافر بعلم مجلس الإدارة.

* وذكر أسماء بعض أعضاء مجلس إدارة الهلال الذين كانوا على علم بكل ترتيبات سفر العشري.

* ولازال الشارع الرياضي العام يتساءل عن الأسباب الحقيقية وراء عدم استقرار المدربين في الهلال.

* ولم يقتصر الأمر على المدربين الأجانب.

* بل حتى المدربين المحليين لم يسلموا من المغادرة على شاكلة النقر اخوان، خالد بخيت وصلاح آدم ومحمد الفاتح حجازي، أين العلة؟

آخر الأصداء

* في السيرة الذاتية للمدرب الذي يود الهلال التعاقد معه الروماني ايلي بلاتشي، منذ عام 2004 وحتى 2013 (آخر فريق النهضة السعودي) لم يحرز أي بطولة.

* صائد البطولات عندما كان عمره 40 وحالياً تجاوز الـ60.

* ولن يكون مصيره بأفضل من كافالي والعشري.

* بالأمس سيطر التعادل الايجابي في أهم مباريات الدوري الإنجليزي بتعادل ليستر سيتي ووست هام وآرسنال وكريستال بالاس ليشتعل صراع المقدمة.

* وفي الدوري الممتاز نهنئ الفرق التي تحمل اسم المريخ بالفوز وحصد النقاط، مريخ السلاطين قهر الرابطة بثلاثية وواصل أبناء برهان تفوقهم على أهلي عطبرة.

* وعقبال المريخ الأب في البطولة الأفريقية.

* وباذن الله منتصرين، منتصرين.

* اذا طاوعت المجنونة لاعبي المريخ باذن الله يتم الحسم منذ الشوط الأول.

* اللهم أنصر المريخ تحت أي أرض وفوق كل سماء.

* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية
عبد الله ابو ائل
العشري يؤكد صحة المخطط الازرق!!!

[مخطط الاطاحة بكبار اللاعبين من كشوفات الهلال تكشفت خيوطه منذ اقامة المعسكر الاعدادي للفريق بسوسة الساحلية التونسية وكتبنا حينها عن محاربة كبار اللاعبين وعن المصير الذي ينتظر مساوي وكاريكا وبشه!!
[الانتقادات التي تعرضنا لها من كثيرين ممن لم يكونوا علي علم ودراية بتفاصيل ما يحدث لم تثنينا عن نشر الحقيقة التي لا يمكن حجبها بغربال.
[هنالك من وصف ما كتبناه حينها بالفتنة وطالبنا بتحري الدقة فما الذي يقوله هؤلاء الان؟!
[المخطط الازرق لم يكن سرا في ذلك الوقت لكن من “استهدفوا ” اثروا الصمت باعتباره ابلغ لغة يمكن التعامل بها.
[مخطط اقصاء الكبار ظهر للعيان مع هروب المصري طارق العشري الذي كشف صراحة عن “المخطط” وحدد العناصر التي لا يرغب مجلس الادارة في استمراريتها مع الفريق!
[استمرارية العشري عقب وداع الفريق للبطولة الافريقية كان ثمنها “صفقة” ثمنها ابعاد كبار اللاعبين وشطبهم خلال التسجيلات التكميلية!!!
[العشري قال “لو تم شطب هؤلاء اللاعبين فان ذلك يعني عدم وجود الهلال”!!!
[مجلس الهلال يجب ان يتحلي بالشجاعة في تعامله مع هذا الملف بدلا من تلك السياسة التي يمكن ان يدفع الفريق ثمنها.
[ان كان المجلس غير راغب في استمرارية الكبار فليعلن عن ذلك صراحة دون خوف او وجل من احد.
[سبق للبرير ان اعلن رايه صراحة واتخذ قرار بشطب هيثم مصطفي من الكشوفات وتحمل المسؤلية كاملة غير منقوصة فهل يجروء الكاردينال علي اتخاذ ذات الموقف الان؟!!
[سياسة مجلس الهلال تتمثل في منح الفرصة للشباب والتخلص من الكبار لكن ذلك يجب ان يتم بالتدرج بدلا المجزرة التي يعتزم المجلس تنفيذها.
[لا احد يمكن ان يعترض علي سياسة مجلس الهلال باعتبارها نواة لصنع فريق الاحلام ولكن من الذي يضمن الا يتسبب ذلك في “انتكاسة” يدفع ثمنها الفريق وهل يمكن ان يتم التخلص من اصحاب الخبرات في وقت واحد؟!
[العشري الذي سخر من مجلس الهلال قال ان ابتعاده جاء من اجل حماية الكبار من الشطب.
[من الذي يحمي هؤلاء عقب مغادرة العشري وهل صحيح ان الروماني الذي وصل اليوم هو من اوكلت له مهام التخلص من الكبار؟!
[شكرنا للعشري الذي انصفنا بكشفه لخيوط المؤامرة وهو يبرئ ساحتنا من استهداف الهلال .
[شكرا يا “عشري.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من امام فندق الاقامة بالعلمة







*

----------

